# News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angek&uuml;ndigt!



## Administrator (19. Mai 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,601662


----------



## DF2 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



> Weitere Informationen in Kürze ...


Na Hoffentlich. Ich freu mich schon auf Starcraft 2 !


----------



## Lindemann017 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				DF2 am 19.05.2007 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> > Weitere Informationen in Kürze ...
> 
> 
> Na Hoffentlich. Ich freu mich schon auf Starcraft 2 !



Da bist du ned allein   

Hoffe es dauert nur keine 2 Jahre bis man es in Händen halten kann.

Starcraft2   *spielen mag*


----------



## Cuiu (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				SYSTEM am 19.05.2007 08:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



hammer hammmer hammer aber ein diablo hätte auch nicht geschadet


----------



## gbJunker (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Erste Bilder vom Video und das StarCraft 2 Logo:
http://jacen.kicks-ass.org/blog/index.php/2007/starcraft-2-announced/


----------



## gbJunker (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Video auf YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUXoekeDIW8


----------



## Cicero (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Stark. Vor allem mit dem Live- Jubel im Hintergrund.
Da hat jemand seinen PR- Job verdammt gut gemacht...
Freue mich auch auf das Spiel!

Grüße
Cicero


----------



## Exit89 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

kann das video nur bis 1:44 gucken, danach hörts von alleine auf und auf der koreanischen seite läd er's nit.... kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## oceano (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Exit89 am 19.05.2007 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> kann das video nur bis 1:44 gucken, danach hörts von alleine auf und auf der koreanischen seite läd er's nit.... kann mir jemand helfen?



bei mir stoppt das Video schon nach 40 Sek.


----------



## XIII13 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				oceano am 19.05.2007 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Exit89 am 19.05.2007 09:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir ist es nach 2:6  
Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo man sich das Video noch ansehen kann?
Die Koreaner sind überlastet, was bei fast 140000 Aufrufen auch kein wunder ist.


----------



## Maverick1 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Cicero am 19.05.2007 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Stark. Vor allem mit dem Live- Jubel im Hintergrund.
> Da hat jemand seinen PR- Job verdammt gut gemacht...
> Freue mich auch auf das Spiel!
> 
> ...



So'n Mist. Das heißt noch länger auf Diablo 3 warten


----------



## gbJunker (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				XIII13 am 19.05.2007 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 19.05.2007 09:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lesen kann ab und an auch mal helfen....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUXoekeDIW8


----------



## MrLektor (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				XIII13 am 19.05.2007 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 19.05.2007 09:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich hab mir den trailer auch nur bis 3:42 angeguckt  aber das spielvideo läuft tadellos! aber irgendwie find ich den grafikstil vieeeel zu bunt und zu putzig für das game und auch nich grade so überragend schön!
naja da tun se hoffentlich was dran... aber irgendwie erinnert mich das ganze auch an eine cnc3 mod, schwarze löcher, 3-bein-läufer, mutterschiff, teleporteinheiten, jetpacktroooper.... kp also das kenn ich alles aus cnc gibts denn bei starcraft nichts "neues"... was besonders (außer meine lieblingsfraktion die zerg)?


----------



## XIII13 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				gbJunker am 19.05.2007 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 19.05.2007 09:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, was meinst du, was ich mit "Bei mir ist es nach 2:6" gemeint habe?


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Also ich muss sagen, dass Starcraft 2 eigentlich für das heutige Spiele eine bärmliche Grafik hat. Sowie auf den Screenshots hat sich nicht wirklich die Grafik zu Starcraft 1 verbessert. Vielleicht sieht jetzt alles bunter aus und glänzt etwas mehr aber sonst ist da auch nichts wirkliche neues. 

Ich habe nichts gegen Starcraft 2,  mir wäre aber lieber ein Diablo 3. Aber was solls dann hat Blizzard halt pech gehabt, und somit viele Spieler verloren. Ein Diablo 3 hätte bestimmt nicht die Spieler von WOW rüber gezogen, denn umgerechnet gibt es immer noch sau viele Spieler, die Diablo 2 zocken. Was solls :


----------



## hibbicon (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				gbJunker am 19.05.2007 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Video auf YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUXoekeDIW8



Das Video hat mehr Kommentare und "Favourite Links" als "Views".   

P.S: Mein *1000* -er Beitrag.


----------



## Burtchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				hibbicon am 19.05.2007 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S: Mein *1000* -er Beitrag.


Gratulation


----------



## gbJunker (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

InGame Video nun auch auf YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJB-Z54R61s


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Wer Probleme hat sich die Videos bei Youtube komplett anzusehen, sollte sie sich z.B. mit KeepVid downloaden - Hatte auch Probleme aber so funktionierts  

@Topic
Freu mich richtig darauf  Was ich bisher gesehen habe, gefällt mir richtig gut - hoffentlich dauert es nicht Blizzardtypisch wieder ein paar Jahre bis zur Veröffentlichung 

Edit:
IGN hat Screenshots


----------



## defragg (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Meine Gebete wurden erhört.


----------



## Exit89 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				MrLektor am 19.05.2007 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 19.05.2007 09:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo ist da n spielvideo? wenn du die dinger auf youtube meinst, das sind alles fakes... meisten davon auf cnc generäle basierende mods... guck da mal genauer hin, dann siehst dus... wenn du allerdings n andere spielevideo meinst, dann sag mir bitte, wos zu finden ist


----------



## black-diablo (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muss sagen, dass Starcraft 2 eigentlich für das heutige Spiele eine bärmliche Grafik hat. Sowie auf den Screenshots hat sich nicht wirklich die Grafik zu Starcraft 1 verbessert. Vielleicht sieht jetzt alles bunter aus und glänzt etwas mehr aber sonst ist da auch nichts wirkliche neues.
> 
> Ich habe nichts gegen Starcraft 2,  mir wäre aber lieber ein Diablo 3. Aber was solls dann hat Blizzard halt pech gehabt, und somit viele Spieler verloren. Ein Diablo 3 hätte bestimmt nicht die Spieler von WOW rüber gezogen, denn umgerechnet gibt es immer noch sau viele Spieler, die Diablo 2 zocken. Was solls :



Ich habe lange nicht mehr jemanden so einen Müll schreiben sehen.
Die Grafik befindet sich garantiert noch ganz am anfang und wird noch stark verbessert, aber trotzdem kann ich jetzt schon nichts schlechtes über die Grafik behaupten: Sieht mir, wie auch bei Wc3 stark nach Stil aus.
Das mag ich, Stil verliert seine Fazination aben NIE.
Ich habe StarCraft 1 verpasst oder eher gesagt, ich war erst 6/7 Jahre alt 
Jedenfalls freue ich mich riesig, weil ich Blizzards echtzeit-Strategie einfach liebe!

Außerdem: Wieso muss man Spielerzahlen umrechnen?
Wieso hat Blizzard somit Spieler verloren?
Ich glaube SC2 wahr eher erwartet als ein neues Diablo.
Zu Zeiten von Hellgate London muss man nicht gleich auch noch ein 2tes Actionrollenspiel der gleichen Sorte rausbringen, ne?


----------



## keithcaputo (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

auf blizzard.com steht immernoch das Fragezeichen fürs kommende Spiel. Wie geheimnisvoll!


----------



## XIII13 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muss sagen, dass Starcraft 2 eigentlich für das heutige Spiele eine bärmliche Grafik hat. Sowie auf den Screenshots hat sich nicht wirklich die Grafik zu Starcraft 1 verbessert. Vielleicht sieht jetzt alles bunter aus und glänzt etwas mehr aber sonst ist da auch nichts wirkliche neues.
> 
> Ich habe nichts gegen Starcraft 2,  mir wäre aber lieber ein Diablo 3. Aber was solls dann hat Blizzard halt pech gehabt, und somit viele Spieler verloren. Ein Diablo 3 hätte bestimmt nicht die Spieler von WOW rüber gezogen, denn umgerechnet gibt es immer noch sau viele Spieler, die Diablo 2 zocken. Was solls :



Wahnsinn!
So viel schwachsinn in 10 Zeilen unterzubringen...

Die Grafik sieht nach Starcraft 1 aus???
Schon mal daran gedacht, das SC2 in 3D ist?
Und SC 2 wurde mit Sicherheit eher als D3. Außerdem, warum muss man die Spieler von D2 umrechnen? Und D3 hätte klar Spieler von WoW weggezogen, wenn auch nicht sehr viele. Es gibt im Moment 7.018.874 WoW-Spieler, es werden sowieso weniger.

Und wieso hat Blizzard jetzt Spieler verloren? Eher welche dazugewonnen.


----------



## Worrel (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				keithcaputo am 19.05.2007 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> auf blizzard.com steht immernoch das Fragezeichen fürs kommende Spiel. Wie geheimnisvoll!


War alles nurn Fake - es wird doch Diablo 3


----------



## Cicero (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				gbJunker am 19.05.2007 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> InGame Video nun auch auf YouTube:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJB-Z54R61s



Hm. Sehr C&C3 lastig...mal schaun, wie´s wird. 
Das GG zum Schluß ist kultig...

Cicero


----------



## gbJunker (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Offizielle StarCraft Seite ist online: 
http://eu.starcraft2.com/


----------



## Jacro (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Exit89 am 19.05.2007 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> MrLektor am 19.05.2007 09:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wurde schon gepostet...
http://www.youtube.com/wa...


----------



## Dumbi (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				hibbicon am 19.05.2007 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> gbJunker am 19.05.2007 09:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein 9019ter Beitrag!


----------



## tlotl (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

So enttäuscht war ich von einer spiele Präsentation noch nie. Ich habe als Diabolo2 Zocker sehr auf Diabolo3 gehofft    aber wie sagt man so schön die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt   

mfg Michel


----------



## Polooo (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				tlotl am 19.05.2007 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> So enttäuscht war ich von einer spiele Präsentation noch nie. Ich habe als Diabolo2 Zocker sehr auf Diabolo3 gehofft    aber wie sagt man so schön die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
> 
> mfg Michel




DIablo 3 wird eher nioe von Bliz kommen, da Bill Ropper einen Teil der Rechte inne hat und Bliz somit kein Dia3 machen darf, wobei schon Story Konzept etc. alles da war. Deswegen ist Bill Roper auch gegangen da Bliz an seinem Steckenpferd WoW festgehalten hat. 

Schade eignetlich, da die DIa Reihe einfach nur geil ist


----------



## XIII13 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Guckt euch das mal an  
http://www.blizzard.de

Oder das  
http://eu.starcraft2.com/


----------



## der-jan (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Cicero am 19.05.2007 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Stark. Vor allem mit dem Live- Jubel im Hintergrund.
> Da hat jemand seinen PR- Job verdammt gut gemacht...
> Freue mich auch auf das Spiel!
> 
> ...



na daß koreaner bei einer starcraft 2 ankündigung abgehen wie ein zäpfchen war anzunehmen 
gerade deshalb ist es auf der einen seite logisch, daß ein starcraft 2 kommen würde, auf der anderen seite muss man blizzard auch respekt zollen, das anzugehen, glaube bei keinem anderen titel war die messlatte bis jetzt soweit oben, das erste starcraft wird ja glorifiziert und von nicht wenigen schon lange heilig gesprochen...


----------



## Jared (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				tlotl am 19.05.2007 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> So enttäuscht war ich von einer spiele Präsentation noch nie. Ich habe als Diabolo2 Zocker sehr auf Diabolo3 gehofft    aber wie sagt man so schön die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


Wenn du angeblich ein so großer Diablo-Fan bist, dann kuck doch nochmal auf die Packung, wie das Spiel wirklich heißt!


----------



## gerron (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Ich finde es allerdings schade das Blizzard diesen Zug gewählt hat.
Meiner Meinung nach sind Strategiegames sowie Egoshooter schon ausgeluscht und Langweilig. Ich habe es satt immer Games mit selben Spielprinzip hier stehen zu haben wo nur ein andere Name und andere Einheiten drinnen sind. Diese 2 Genres sind einfach in der Entwicklung stehen geblieben. Es sollten mehr Rollenspiele und vorallem Adventures wieder gefördert werden.
Najo mal abwarten und Tee trinken und vielleicht baut Blizzard ein wenig mehr ein als nur neue Einheiten.

Gruß Gerron


----------



## ananas45 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muss sagen, dass Starcraft 2 eigentlich für das heutige Spiele eine bärmliche Grafik hat. Sowie auf den Screenshots hat sich nicht wirklich die Grafik zu Starcraft 1 verbessert. Vielleicht sieht jetzt alles bunter aus und glänzt etwas mehr aber sonst ist da auch nichts wirkliche neues.



omfg   

kaum wird ein Spiel vorgestellt, schon fängt der Bash über die achsoerbärmliche Grafik an, das ist jetzt irgendwie symptomatisch  

vergleich mal diese zwei Bilder:

http://www.losersjuegos.com.ar/referencia/articulos/como_empezar/ima/starcraft.jpg
http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/original/SC2announcement02.jpg

ich seh da schon leichte Unterschiede  , außerdem wird das Spiel noch entwickelt, bis SC2 rauskommt hat das Spiel bestimmt ein anderes Gesicht


*kopfschüttel*

mfg
Ice


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				black-diablo am 19.05.2007 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 09:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sag nur Rolf, da die meisten sich jetzt GW 2 bzw. Hellgate London kaufen werden. Und somit wird Blizzard die Spieleranzahl verlieren. Mit Starcraft 2 werden die nicht großartig was erreichen können, da es mehr Fans zu D3 gibt als zu SC. Vorallem quasi 3 Völker die nicht mal wirklich viele Eigenschaften haben. Diese paar aufbau Missionen mit paar Gebäude wie bei WC3 ist ja auch voll der renner. Und 3d rolf, das sieht eher aus als wenn man von der Erde aus den Mond betrachtet *rolf*


----------



## Low-Ki (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				der-jan am 19.05.2007 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> das erste starcraft wird ja glorifiziert und von nicht wenigen schon lange heilig gesprochen...


Zu Recht vollkommen zu Recht. Nicht umsonnst wird es fast 10 Jahre nach erscheinen immer noch wie blöd gezoggt und mit Patches versorgt.

Was mich zu Starcraft 2 bringt. Blizzard ist God. Die Screens strozen trotz früher Entwicklungphase nur so vor Starcraftatmosphäre. Gott ich kann es kaum erwarten das das game rauskommt.


----------



## xetus3 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

F*** StarCraft 2


----------



## Seifer_Almasy (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				gerron am 19.05.2007 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es allerdings schade das Blizzard diesen Zug gewählt hat.
> Meiner Meinung nach sind Strategiegames sowie Egoshooter schon ausgeluscht und Langweilig.



Gut das deine Meinung nicht zählt sondern die Marktanaylsen von Blizzard. 

Auch wenn es noch einige Leute der Merinung sind, das Blizzard ein Wohltätigkeitsverein ist, so stimmt das nicht. 
Die kalkulieren wie sich ihre Spiele verkaufen und da wird die Statistik wohl gesagt haben das weder ein Diablo 3 noch ein Warcraft 4 sich so stark verkaufen würde wie ein Starcraft 2. 

Also fiel die Wahl auf SC2. 


Ich freu mich drauf.

Solltest du dich auch.


----------



## auman (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

dass grafik nicht alles ist, hat man ja bei diablo II schon zur genüge gesehen 
ich sag nur: STARCRAFT Wooooohooooooooooo


----------



## ananas45 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> die meisten sich jetzt GW 2 bzw. Hellgate London kaufen werden.


ich denke, dass gerade diese starke Konkurrenz auch ein Grund dafür war, kein RPG zu programmieren. Hellgate London und Diablo3 wäre ja von Prinzip her das Gleiche.



> Und somit wird Blizzard die Spieleranzahl verlieren.


Nur weil du SC nicht magst?



> Mit Starcraft 2 werden die nicht großartig was erreichen können, da es mehr Fans zu D3 gibt als zu SC.


woher willst du das denn wissen? Quelle?




> Rolf... Und 3d rolf.... *rolf*



rolf?


----------



## XIII13 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> black-diablo am 19.05.2007 10:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für Diablo 3 ist HGL und GW eine Kunkurrenz. Aber wieso sollten sie dann ein neues Diablo entwickeln, wenn die Rollenspielfans sich eher HGL kaufen würden? Für Starcraft sind diese Spiele keine Konkurrenz, allein schon wegen dem Genre. Und woher willst du wissen, dass es mehr D2 als SC Fans gibt? Ich glaube eher, dass es umgekehrt ist (allein schon wegen den Korreanern). Und wenn man sagt, dass Starcraft nur ein paar Aufbaumissionen hat und die Völker ähnlich sind, hat man echt keine Ahnung.
Und wenn man in einem Spiel etwas von oben sieht, ist es klar, dass es aussieht wie der Mond von der Erde aus. Übrigens, der Mond ist ja auch nicht 2-Dimensional.
Meistens gibt es dann noch eine Funktion, mit der man die Kamera drehen kann, aber davon scheinst du ja nicht viel Ahnung zu haben.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				ananas45 am 19.05.2007 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 11:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe nicht gesagt dass ich nicht SC2 mag, sondern ich habe gesagt ich werde es mir nicht kaufen, weil das zum SC1 sich nicht viel verändert hat. Super die Grafik zu ner 3d umgestellt. Ohohoho ist ja was besonderes. Da hast du deine 20 Aufbau Missionen, mit höchstens 20 Gebäude und schon wars das. Spieldauer wird höchstens wenns an kommt 100 Stunden aber das wäre noch großartig berechnet. Und nein ein D3 hätte den Markt mehr erobert, dann würden die meisten sich kein Hellgate oder G2 kaufen. Und ein SC2 ist vom Prinzip her auch das gleich wie Empires At War. Und Quellen brauche man nicht. Ist ja lustig, dass man immer eine Quelle haben muss um etwas beweisen zu müssen. Das sieht man doch schon heutzutage, die meisten zocken entweder nur noch egoshooter oder rollenspiele. Kaum noch wirklich Strategiespiele.


----------



## keithcaputo (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Hurra, endlich ist die jahrelange Wartezeit bis zur Ankündigung von Starcraft 2 vorüber...nun können wir uns endlich in Ruhe der jahrelangen Wartezeit bis zum Erscheinungstermin des Spiels widmen.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				XIII13 am 19.05.2007 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 11:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das sieht man schon an den Verkaufszahlen, Diablo 2 hatte mehr Exemplare verkauft als SC1. Und nein HGL und GW wären keine Konkurrenz, wenn Blizzard sich was gutes einfallen lässt, würden die HGL und GW locker weg bashen. Und die würden sich HGL kaufen, weil kein D3 kommt. Wäre eine Wahl zwischen GW, HGL oder D3 würden sich die meisten D3 holen. Koreaner, betrachte lieber die gesamte Welt und nicht nur ein Land mit einer Masse. Es gibt auf erden noch andere länder. Klar hat SC nur einige Aufbau Missionen genau wie alle anderen Strategiespielen, bzw dann noch Deathmaccht usw.


----------



## Low-Ki (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht man schon an den Verkaufszahlen, Diablo 2 hatte mehr Exemplare verkauft als SC1.


*hust* Guck dir mal nochmal die Verkaufszahlen der beiden games an


----------



## XIII13 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nicht gesagt dass ich nicht SC2 mag, sondern ich habe gesagt ich werde es mir nicht kaufen, weil das zum SC1 sich nicht viel verändert hat.


Und das weißt du jetzt schon, gleich nach der offiziellen Ankündigung?



> Super die Grafik zu ner 3d umgestellt. Ohohoho ist ja was besonderes.


Also veraltete Grafik ist das nicht gerade. Und mit sowas redet man sich raus, wenn man merkt, dass man sich geirrt hat.



> Da hast du deine 20 Aufbau Missionen, mit höchstens 20 Gebäude und schon wars das.


20 Aufbaumissionen und 20 Gebäude? Verwechselst du hier nicht irgendetwas? Das erste SC hatte übrigens über 30 Gebäude und 30 Missionen, dass Addon hatte 32 Missionen.



> Spieldauer wird höchstens wenns an kommt 100 Stunden aber das wäre noch großartig berechnet.


100 Stunden sind für heutige Spiele eine ganze Menge.



> Und nein ein D3 hätte den Markt mehr erobert, dann würden die meisten sich kein Hellgate oder G2 kaufen.


Eher umgekehrt, viele hätten sich statt Diablo 3 Hellgate Londin geholt, vor allem da die meisten, die am Anfang an D3 gearbeitet haben zu HGL gewechselt haben.



> Und ein SC2 ist vom Prinzip her auch das gleich wie Empires At War.


Diablo 2 ist vom Prinzip das gleiche wie Oblivion und Hellgate London.



> Und Quellen brauche man nicht. Ist ja lustig, dass man immer eine Quelle haben muss um etwas beweisen zu müssen.


Wenn man völlig weltfremde Sachen behauptet, wäre es mit einer Quelle schon glaubwürdiger.



> Das sieht man doch schon heutzutage, die meisten zocken entweder nur noch egoshooter oder rollenspiele. Kaum noch wirklich Strategiespiele.



Aus diesem Grund gibt es so viele Strategiespiele. Und bei den meistgespielten genres sind Rollenspiele und Strategiespiele wahrscheinlich gleichauf.


Und eine Frage noch: Hast du jemals etwas anderes als Diablo gespielt?
Oder sogar ein Strategiespiel?


----------



## der-jan (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Low-Ki am 19.05.2007 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jan am 19.05.2007 10:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gerade darum ist es sehr mutig von blizzard
es wird noch sehr viel gespielt bzw viele haben es gespielt und in guter erinnerung
wenn man nur ein grafisches update macht wird die eine hälfte mosern
wenn man neue ideen reinbringt wird die andere hälfte erstmal mosern, weil es nicht mehr haarklein ihr geliebtes spiel ist

wie gesagt, ich bin der meinung, daß die messlatte bei keinem bisherigen spiel höher lag als jetzt beim starcraft nachfolger, bin sehr gespannt wie sich das ausgeht


----------



## Abbadon (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Ein wenig muss ich ja recht geben, Starcraft1 war zu seiner Zeit ein prima Spiel. Hat mir persönlich sehr sehr gut gefallen, auch die Storys und Zwischensequenzen. Wenn ich mir jetzt so Starcraft2 ankucke...hat ne nette Grafik muss ich sagen. Aber wie sieht es mit neuem frischen Inhalt aus? Kuckt euch z.b. mal die C&C Reihe an, bis heute hat sich außer der Grafik nix verändert. SC2 werden sich sicher sehr viele Fans der Reihe kaufen und ich werds mir auch mal anschauen wenn es billiger werden sollte. Aber ich finde das es von Blizzard aktuell einfach zu wenig ist. Seit WoW hab ich das Gefühl ruhen die sich auf Ihren Lobeeren und den bekannten Namen aus, das ist einfach zu wenig. WC3 hatte einige Neuerungen zu bieten gegenüber WC2, obwohl der zweite Teil der Reihe eine weitaus interessantere Geschichte hatte und für meinen Teil viel düsterer war. Bei SC2 fehlen einfach richtige Neuerungen. Bei den meisten Strategiespielen ist das heute so der fall, einfach alles ziemlich ausgelutscht. Warhammer DoW hatte da aber einiges mehr zu bieten. Und bitte jetzt keine Posts von irgendwelchen Fanboys die behaupten das was ich schreibe nicht stimmt und SC2 viel besser ist als DoW. Jeder hat seine Meinung und ich finde das SC2 nicht der Stern am Strategiehimmeln sein wird. Vielleicht in den Charts, aber das nur weil Starcraft ein bekannter Name ist und besonders Blizzard.


----------



## ananas45 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nicht gesagt dass ich nicht SC2 mag, sondern ich habe gesagt ich werde es mir nicht kaufen, weil das zum SC1 sich nicht viel verändert hat.


woher willst DU denn wissen was sich da veränert hat? anhand der Screens?   



> Super die Grafik zu ner 3d umgestellt. Ohohoho ist ja was besonderes. Da hast du deine 20 Aufbau Missionen, mit höchstens 20 Gebäude und schon wars das. Spieldauer wird höchstens wenns an kommt 100 Stunden aber das wäre noch großartig berechnet. Und nein ein D3 hätte den Markt mehr erobert, dann würden die meisten sich kein Hellgate oder G2 kaufen. Und ein SC2 ist vom Prinzip her auch das gleich wie Empires At War.


wusste gar nicht dass du das Spiel schon druchgespielt und ausgiebig getestet hast   



> Und Quellen brauche man nicht. Ist ja lustig, dass man immer eine Quelle haben muss um etwas beweisen zu müssen.


gerade wenns um Statistik geht sollte man ne Quelle haben wenn man was behauptet und ernstgenommen werden will  
Ich kann mir auch irgendwas aus der Luft ziehen was mir grad passt



> Das sieht man doch schon heutzutage, die meisten zocken entweder nur noch egoshooter oder rollenspiele. Kaum noch wirklich Strategiespiele.


na, wer im Glashaus sitzt...
zugegeben, ich spiele hauptsächlich Shooter, aber Rollenspiele pack ich auch gerne mal an und Strategiespiele spiele ich auch gerne. 
Mag sein dass die meisten aus deiner Bekanntschaft fast nur Shooter, aber verallgemeinern lässt sich das nicht... es sei denn du zeigst mir aussagekräftige Zahlen.


----------



## bushido1983 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Cool ich freu mich schon auf Starcraft 2! Hoffentlich wird das ein würdiger Nachfolger! Zu der Grafik ist allerdings zu sagen, dass sie nicht wirklich spektakulär aussieht! Aber das ist egal solange der Rest stimmt!


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				XIII13 am 19.05.2007 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 11:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja mein Kind, wenn ich dir sämtliche Spiele aufzähle dann kriegst du Alpträume. Im Gegensatz zu dir spiele ich ja nicht nur SC1. Für dich sind wohl Spieltitel wie, C&C3, EE, Anno, Aoe3, WoW, Gw, CSS, H2 unbekannt.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



> Das sieht man doch schon heutzutage, die meisten zocken entweder nur noch egoshooter oder rollenspiele. Kaum noch wirklich Strategiespiele.


na, wer im Glashaus sitzt...
zugegeben, ich spiele hauptsächlich Shooter, aber Rollenspiele pack ich auch gerne mal an und Strategiespiele spiele ich auch gerne. 
Mag sein dass die meisten aus deiner Bekanntschaft fast nur Shooter, aber verallgemeinern lässt sich das nicht... es sei denn du zeigst mir aussagekräftige Zahlen.   [/quote]

Rolf das beste Beispiel: WOW 8 Millionen Spieler. Reicht doch aus.


----------



## Konrad1985 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Danke Gott! Genau darauf hab ich seit vielen Jahren gewartet


----------



## ananas45 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> > Das sieht man doch schon heutzutage, die meisten zocken entweder nur noch egoshooter oder rollenspiele. Kaum noch wirklich Strategiespiele.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. lerne Quoten
2. lerne die Chattersprache, wenn du die schon benutzen willst.

nun zum Thema:

WOW ist ein MMPORG, ich zähle das Spiel nicht zur RPG genre.


----------



## SiNisTroN (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				PCGames Artikel am 19.05.2007 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> •  	Videostandbilder aus The Skillful Observer



OMG, jacens blog gets pwned =/
den Traffic möcht ich nachher nicht sehen - erst Teamliquid, jetzt pcgames.de


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				ananas45 am 19.05.2007 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann hast du pechgehabt, denn das ist genauso ein Rollenspiel mit erweiterter funktion, genauso wie GW. Die haben auch schon locker 1 Mille, Steam ivm. Valve haben längst 2 Mille. Wenn ich dir jetzt alle Spiele aufzähle kann ich alt und grau werden, also schau selbst bei Google nach. 
Und hier sagen auch viele, dass die Grafik sich nicht großartig verändert hat, also bin ich nicht der einzige. TD= Thema Durch. 
Warten wir einfach bis zum Verkaufsdatum, wie lange SC2 braucht um 1 Mille zu erreichen.


Achja noch zum Features: von SC2

Drei völlig verschiedene Völker: Protoss, Terraner und Zerg 

(Hm 3 verschiedene Völker, ist das was neues? LOL als wenn das in SC1 schon so war)

Schnelles, lebendiges und ausgewogenes Echtzeitstrategie-Gameplay, das den Zauber des Originals einfängt und ausbaut 
Neue Einheiten und Spielfunktionen verleihen jedem Volk weitere einzigartige Fähigkeiten 
Bahnbrechende Einzelspielerkampagne in einer mitreißenden Rahmenhandlung 
Neue dynamische 3D-Grafiken mit Unterstützung für vielfältige herausragende Effekte und riesige Armeen 
Durchdachte Mehrspielerunterstützung mit neuen Turnierfunktionen und Gegnerfindungsmechanismen im Battle.net 
Werkzeuge zum Erstellen von eigenen Karten und Skripten, die den Spielern völlige Freiheit im Anpassen des Spiels an ihre Bedürfnisse bieten.

Also wenn man sich die Features außer  (3 Völker) sich durchliest, dann denkt man das wäre schon EE3 oder doch vielleicht schon C&C4.


----------



## oceano (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Kommt mal runter.    

Das Game wurde erst vor ein paar Stunden angekündigt, es sind noch keine tieferen Details bekannt. Also lasst doch mal die sinnlosen Prognosen   

Aber was den Diablo-Fan angeht: es gab wohl glaub ich noch nie  gleichzeitig soviele Rollenspiele wie im Moment   

Hat man da eigentlich noch ne Übersicht über seine gefühlten 20000 Items???


----------



## Hard-2-Get (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Es ist Starcraft!!! *tanzt Boogie* 
Wie lange wird das nooch dauern bis es kommt   
*haben will*


----------



## DawnHellscream (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Für mich denkbar langweiligste ergebnis......... SC is voll öde für mich ^^


----------



## splinterxx (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Die Website ist On : Infos,Bilder,Features,Filme,etc.

->  http://eu.starcraft2.com/

http://eu.starcraft2.com/
http://eu.starcraft2.com/
http://eu.starcraft2.com/
http://eu.starcraft2.com/


----------



## golani79 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

 Starcraft suckt!

Weiß nicht, was jeder daran findet. Es gibt bessere Strategiespiele. Die Diablo Zocker werden wieder mal hängen gelassen und es kommt ein weiteres Spiel, das die Menschheit nicht braucht ...


----------



## machbetmachallabett (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				golani79 am 19.05.2007 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Starcraft suckt!
> 
> Weiß nicht, was jeder daran findet. Es gibt bessere Strategiespiele. Die Diablo Zocker werden wieder mal hängen gelassen und es kommt ein weiteres Spiel, das die Menschheit nicht braucht ...


Och du Armer!


----------



## Fansoftware (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

golani79: Du bruachst ja keine Kommentare abgeben, wenn es dich nicht Interessiert.



Je Starcraft 2 das geilste Strategie Spiel neben Command and Conquer(ausnahme Generäle) was es gibt. Freue mich schon total auf das Game.Die Bilder sehen auf jeden fall, schon mal heiss aus.


----------



## Low-Ki (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Warten wir einfach bis zum Verkaufsdatum, wie lange SC2 braucht um 1 Mille zu erreichen.


Maximal 1 Stunde nach  erscheinen  Spätestens bei Korearelease sind mindestens 4 Millionen Einheiten abgesetzt. Geschätzte Verkaufszahlen weltweit etwa 6-8 Millionen in 3 - 6 Monaten.


----------



## Nexus76 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Starcraft ist sicherlich ein gutes Spiel, das wird SC2 bestimmt auch, nur kann ich mich nicht für sowas Begeistern.

Habe Diablo 1,2, und LOD bis zum umfallen gezockt, mit D2+LoD Monate lang das Battle.Net unsicher gemacht, immer auf der jagd nach den besten Items und einem bessern Platz in der Ladder.

Ich bin mir sicher Diablo 3 wird auch noch kommen (Blizz Arbeitet sicher schon daran), die Frage ist nur wann und ob ich das noch erlebe?   

Mfg

Edit:

Da hier soviel über Verkaufzahlen spekuliert wird

Top 10 best-selling games of all time:

1. Super Mario Bros. 3 (18 million)
2. The Sims (16 million)
3. Diablo 2 (15 million)
4. Super Mario Land (14 million)
5. Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas (14 million)
6. Grand Theft Auto: Vice City (13 million)
7. Super Mario 64 (11 million)
8. Gran Turismo 3: A-Spec (11 million)
9. Grand Theft Auto III (11 million)
10. Gran Turismo (11 million)

Quelle



Spoiler



Ich sehe da kein Starcraft


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				golani79 am 19.05.2007 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Starcraft suckt!
> 
> Weiß nicht, was jeder daran findet. Es gibt bessere Strategiespiele. Die Diablo Zocker werden wieder mal hängen gelassen und es kommt ein weiteres Spiel, das die Menschheit nicht braucht ...



Manche Leute hier verstehe ich wirklich nicht ... erstens war es doch eigentlich ohnehin klar, dass Starcraft 2 als nächstes kommt.

1996 Warcraft II
ca. 1996/97 Diablo
1998 Starcraft
ca. 2000 Diablo 2
ca. 2002/03 Warcraft III
ca. 2007/08 Starcraft 2

Als nächstes wird dann Diablo 3 kommen.

Ich verstehe auch das Gemecker nicht ... Starcraft ist einfach das Spiel, das das Echtzeitstrategie Genre nach Command & Conquer und Warcraft II auf einen komplett neuen Level gebracht hat. Balancing war perfekt, Story war super, es war von der Steuerung perfekt und es wird sowohl im Singleplayer- als auch im Multiplayer-Modus noch überall gespielt. Regelmäßig erscheinen Romane zum Thema.

Auch dieser ganzen Vergleiche von wegen: "Super, wieder nur Basis Bauen und gegnerische Basis plätten" ist absolut lächerlich. Es ist nunmal ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel, was will man da am Grundprinzip ändern? Diablo 2 ist auch nur Monster plätten, Items sammeln und Erfahrungspunkte verteilen. Ein Auto ist auch nur Zündschlüssel umdrehen, Gang einlegen und Fahren ... egal, ob das Auto nun 70 oder 700 PS hat.

Ich vertraue da auf Blizzard. Die Grafik ist mir nicht so wichtig, mir sind vor allem Atmosphäre und Story wichtig, für mich die wichtisten Punkte in allen Spielen, Filmen und Büchern.


----------



## omach (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Also jetzt mal Tachecheles:
Das Spiel wird seit ca. 5 Jahren entwickelt und dann präsentieren die ein solche Demo mit der Grafik? 
Daumen hoch an die wenigen hier, die erkannt haben, dass das totaler Schrott ist.
Das Genre hat sich inzwischen was Gameplay, Spielmechaniken und Technik(z.B. spielrelevante Physik) angeht extrem weiterentwickelt unter anderem wegen grandioser Spiele von Relic und anderen. Das scheint Blizzard verpennt zu haben  und EA auch. Wenn ich mir C&C3 angucke sehe ich da überhaupt keine Innovation, total öde und das selbe blüht SC2, wenn da nicht mal richtig was passiert.
Und noch was zur Grafik. Das ist jawohl das, was als erstes fertig ist bei nem Spiel, die Engine. Und wenn die so bunt, detailarm, quadratisch und zweidimensional aussieht, wird sich das auich nicht mehr stark verbessern können, das sollte ja wohl klar sein.
Schaut euch dagegen mal CoH an, das sieht bei höchster Zoomstufe wie ein Shooter aus, was es packed und actionreich macht.
Im Video sieht SC2 dagegen eher immernoch wie ödes rumgeklicke aus.
Mir ist klar, dass viele immernoch drauf stehen und besonders die Asiaten da abgehen. Wahrscheinlich sieht SC2 deswegen so stark nach grafisch etwas aufgebessertem SC1 aus. Damit die Asiaten das kaufen. In den USA und Europa wird das SO nichts, das sag ich euch. 
Es bleibt also abzuwarten, ob die ersten Shots vielleicht wirklich eine beta-engine sind. Das einzige womit SC sonst nämlich punkten könnte wäre ein extrem gelungene organische, dynamische und komplexe Story. Das lassen nämlich selbst die aktuellen Toptitel CoH und Supreme Commander vermissen. (wie gesagt C&C3 ist für mich ein Flop)


----------



## RaFrost (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Das den Entwicklern auch nichts Neues mehr einfällt- echt langweilig.
Also gewartet hab ich nicht drauf, das ein neues Starcraft rauskommt...


----------



## Wapaz (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				omach am 19.05.2007 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Also jetzt mal Tachecheles:
> -geblubber-



Junge halt die Backen was redest du denn für einen Schrott, das ist ja nicht zum Aushalten. Setz dich bitte nochmal mit Starcraft und Blizzard im Allgemeinen auseinander und denk dann über den Schwachsinn nach, den du gerade geschrieben hast. Mother mercy...


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Ich bekomme mich stellenweise echt nicht mehr ein was ich hier alles lese  

Als ich heute morgen gelesen habe, was kommt habe ich gleich gesagt: Mal gespannt wann sich die ersten Grafikgeilen über die Grafik auslassen - und das hat ja nicht lange gedauert  
Auch lustig:
Entweder man regt sich auf, wenn ein Spiel auf ein bewährtes System baut, oder man regt sich über Neuerungen bzw. Experimente auf  

Was ich damit sagen will:
Hier sieht man mal wieder was die Menschheit am besten kann: Meckern, Meckern, Meckern...

Das Spiel ist erst ein paar Stunden bekannt und schon hat es jeder gespielt und weiß was auf uns alle zukommt: Eure Zauberkugeln und Zeitmaschinen will ich gerne mal benutzen


----------



## Unterwegs (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Quellen brauche man nicht. Ist ja lustig, dass man immer eine Quelle haben muss um etwas beweisen zu müssen.


Der Spruch ist ja mal zu geil. Ich glaub den schreib ich unter meine nächste Hausarbeit. Dann werd ich sofort exmatrikuliert und bekomm meine Hochschulzulassung aberkannt


----------



## Worrel (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag nur Rolf, da die meisten sich jetzt GW 2 bzw. Hellgate London kaufen werden. Und somit wird Blizzard die Spieleranzahl verlieren.


Und ich sach nur Egon, da mich GW nicht interessiert und Hellgate London sich mit ihrem Bezahlsystem nen Knieschuß verpaßt haben.



> Mit Starcraft 2 werden die nicht großartig was erreichen können, da es mehr Fans zu D3 gibt als zu SC.


Aha. hast du da mal irgendwelche Quellen für ?
Und außerdem kannst du sicher auch logisch begründen, wieso D3 Fans SC2 nicht trotzdem kaufen würden.

Alleine, weil SC in Asien im ESport eine so große Nummer ist, braucht sich Blizzard über den kommerziellen Erfolg von SC2 keine Sorgen zu machen.



> Vorallem quasi 3 Völker die nicht mal wirklich viele Eigenschaften haben.


Das weißt du natürlich ganz genau, weil ja auch schon sämtlichen Eigenschaften aller Völker bekanntgegeben wurden, bzw, überhaupt schon feststehen ...



> Diese paar aufbau Missionen mit paar Gebäude wie bei WC3 ist ja auch voll der renner.


... genauso wie die einzelnen Missionen schon derart bekannt gegeben wurden, daß du das jetzt beurteilen kannst.



> Und 3d rolf, das sieht eher aus als wenn man von der Erde aus den Mond betrachtet *rolf*


Auch hier: warte doch erst mal, bis die fertig sind. Die ersten Screenshots von Warcraft 3 sehen im Nachhinein auch ziemlich übel aus.

Was auch immer du mit "_von der Erde aus den Mond betrachtet_" genau meinst: Ein Strategiespiel braucht nun mal Übersicht. Da ist eine Ego Perspektive nicht sehr hilfreich.

PS: Es heißt "*R*olling *o*n (the) *f*loor *l*aughing" = ROFL, nicht Rolf


----------



## andymon (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 19.05.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme mich stellenweise echt nicht mehr ein was ich hier alles lese
> 
> Als ich heute morgen gelesen habe, was kommt habe ich gleich gesagt: Mal gespannt wann sich die ersten Grafikgeilen über die Grafik auslassen - und das hat ja nicht lange gedauert
> Auch lustig:
> ...




Spinn nicht rum! Meckerst doch selbst!
Leider war ja nicht wirklich viel zu sehen. Aber das was man sah war nun wirklich noch nichts Weltbewegendes. Und bei so einen Spiel wie StarCraft sind die Ansprüche bzw die Erwartungen etwas höher.
Also ich kann auch nur hoffen das die Bilder nicht der Finale Status sind.


----------



## Kandinata (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 19.05.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme mich stellenweise echt nicht mehr ein was ich hier alles lese
> 
> Als ich heute morgen gelesen habe, was kommt habe ich gleich gesagt: Mal gespannt wann sich die ersten Grafikgeilen über die Grafik auslassen - und das hat ja nicht lange gedauert
> Auch lustig:
> ...



stimmt, wiedermal eine enormes gesülze was hier einige bringen...

fassen wir mal zusammen was wir hier haben:

-grafikkiddies heulen wegen der grafik, wie zu erwarten
-diablo spieler heulen weil es kein diablo 3 geworden ist
-rts hasser heulen weil es ein ein rts geworden ist
-manche heulen weil es wohl das selbe gameplay hat und keine neuerungen besitzt...

nicht schlecht für die ersten paar stunden, villeicht kommen ja noch ein paar heuler mehr dazu, dann wirds richtig unterhaltsam


----------



## Wapaz (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

PS: Es heißt "*R*olling *o*n (the) *f*loor *l*aughing" = ROFL, nicht Rolf [/quote]

O nein *rolf* wie geil ist das denn schonwieder bitte...


----------



## sTormseeka (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				omach am 19.05.2007 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Also jetzt mal Tachecheles:
> Das Spiel wird seit ca. 5 Jahren entwickelt und dann präsentieren die ein solche Demo mit der Grafik?
> Daumen hoch an die wenigen hier, die erkannt haben, dass das totaler Schrott ist.
> Das Genre hat sich inzwischen was Gameplay, Spielmechaniken und Technik(z.B. spielrelevante Physik) angeht extrem weiterentwickelt unter anderem wegen grandioser Spiele von Relic und anderen. Das scheint Blizzard verpennt zu haben  und EA auch. Wenn ich mir C&C3 angucke sehe ich da überhaupt keine Innovation, total öde und das selbe blüht SC2, wenn da nicht mal richtig was passiert.
> ...



 100% agree!!
Relic is echt top


----------



## Teslatier (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Diablo 3 hätt mich mehr angemacht.^^

mh...schade.


----------



## Unterwegs (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				sTormseeka am 19.05.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> omach am 19.05.2007 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, Kristallkugeln sind halt schon was feines. Dasselbe Gesülze ging doch schon bei WoW los. "WoW hat ja gar keine Innovationen, ist grafisch absolut hässlich und wird deswegen ein Megaflop!"
Und der obligatorische CoH Vergleich, musste ja kommen.


----------



## madace77 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

GEIL!     

Endlich ein neues Starcraft!     

Wenn der Rest stimmt, nehm ich auch die Grafik aus der heutigen Preview.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Kandinata am 19.05.2007 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Night_Wolf_2100 am 19.05.2007 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gesülze das sag der richtige.

Wenn ein Spiel ne scheiß Grafik hat, dann ist der Spielspass mit Betrachung gleich nur noch 30% Wert. Ist genauso was nützt dir die besten Eigenschaften einer Frau, wenn ihr Aussehen wie ne hässliche Kakalake aussieht. So ist es auch bei den Spielen bei einer scheiß Grafik, verdirbt das Spiel auch einen die Laune.
Wenn dir nichts an der Grafik liegt, dann geh doch DOS Spiele spielen.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Worrel am 19.05.2007 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 11:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na und lasse mich doch rolf schreiben, klingt besser als rofl. Außerdem reicht doch, wenn du weiß was ich meine. Nach BGB ist es nachdem Sinn und nicht nach dem Wortlaut zu verstehen. Also hast den Sinn erfasst reicht mir also. Wenn du auf Grammatik und Rechtschreibung solch einen großen Wert legst, dann werde Deutsch-Lehrer.


----------



## Teslatier (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Gesülze das sag der richtige.
> 
> Wenn ein Spiel ne scheiß Grafik hat, dann ist der Spielspass mit Betrachung gleich nur noch 30% Wert. Ist genauso was nützt dir die besten Eigenschaften einer Frau, wenn ihr Aussehen wie ne hässliche Kakalake aussieht. So ist es auch bei den Spielen bei einer scheiß Grafik, verdirbt das Spiel auch einen die Laune.
> Wenn dir nichts an der Grafik liegt, dann geh doch DOS Spiele spielen.


Boah geil! Deine Vergleiche werden immer besser.

Was isn dann mit deinem geliebten D2? Hat ne scheiß Grafik macht aber immernoch extrem süchtig.



			
				Worrel am 19.05.2007 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Es heißt "*R*olling *o*n (the) *f*loor *l*aughing" = ROFL, nicht Rolf


Vielleicht meint er wirklich rolf. Rolling on (the) laughing floor.


----------



## DrUnK3n (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 19.05.2007 14:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Weil DOS Spiele ja auch den heutigen Umfang der Spiele haben...

Starcraft 1 sah damals schon nicht gerade gut aus und ist immer noch eines der besten RTS. Gerade in Korea E-Sport Titel Nummer 1. WoW sah bei Release auch schon nicht wirklich gut aus und wurde auch ein Riesenerfolg.

Grafik ist für mich absolut zweitrangig, zumindest bei RTS Games, bei Shootern finde ich das schon wieder anders.

Also ich freue mich riesig auf Starcraft 2, ne bessere Ankündigung konnte es für mich nicht geben. Die ganzen Hack n Slay Games hängen mir nämlich zum Halse raus.

Und ich denke Blizzard liefert ein super Game ab.


----------



## Dexter11111 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Kann nur sagen: geil, endlich 
Kann mich noch an die zahlreichen Stunden die ich mit Kumpels in SC+AddOn verbracht hab Online und freu mich auf die neuen.
Bin auch relativ zufrieden damit, dass sie nicht großartig alles verändert haben, was es braucht um ein Erfolg zu werden im SP sind geile Cutscenes, eine Super Story und Massen an Balancing, für alle 3 ist Blizzard bekannt und der Cinematic Trailer lässt ja schon auf eins davon Rückschlüsse zu 
Ansonsten will ich einfach nur die schönen strategischen Massenschlachten wie in SC, fliegende Bases, Massen an Zergs und Protoss Defense Tower kein "Innovatives Gameplay" mit "Heroes" und "Creepen" und einem Einheitenmaximum von um die 90 wobei meistens 40-50 eingesetzt werden (wobei bei WC3 manche Einheiten sogar 3 oder 4 Pkt verschlucken und es wird eine doch recht übersichtliche Armee).



> "WoW hat ja gar keine Innovationen, ist grafisch absolut hässlich und wird deswegen ein Megaflop!"


Da bleib ich auch immer noch dabei, durch WoW hat Blizzard bei mir nen ganzen Haufen entgegenebrachtes Vertrauen und "Fanboytum" verloren obwohl ich angefangen mit Lost Vikings, Blackthorne, Warcraft 1-3, SC und Diablo2 so ziemlich alle ihre Spiele bis dahin geil fand  Hab zum Glück keine Subscription zahlen müssen weil mir schon in der Beta klar war zu was das Spiel wird aber es hatte weder Innovationen noch ne ansprechende Präsentation. Dass es ein Megaflop wird hab ich hingegen nie behauptet. ^^

PS: Außerdem brauchen sie ja nen Titel der den Hype aufbaut und aufrechterhält auf ein "Starcraft Universe" MMO.


----------



## spiderman0171 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Gesülze das sag der richtige.
> 
> Wenn ein Spiel ne scheiß Grafik hat, dann ist der Spielspass mit Betrachung gleich nur noch 30% Wert. Ist genauso was nützt dir die besten Eigenschaften einer Frau, wenn ihr Aussehen wie ne hässliche Kakalake aussieht. So ist es auch bei den Spielen bei einer scheiß Grafik, verdirbt das Spiel auch einen die Laune.
> Wenn dir nichts an der Grafik liegt, dann geh doch DOS Spiele spielen.


sry für OT:
Aber BUAHAHA, köstlich dieser Beitrag.
Klar, ohne tolle Grafik ist das Spiel gleich Mist.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				omach am 19.05.2007 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Also jetzt mal Tachecheles:
> Das Spiel wird seit ca. 5 Jahren entwickelt und dann präsentieren die ein solche Demo mit der Grafik?
> Daumen hoch an die wenigen hier, die erkannt haben, dass das totaler Schrott ist.


Was ist bitte an der Grafik zu kritisieren? Gut, der knallige Stil ist vielleicht Geschmackssache, wichtig ist jedoch, dass die Optik den Charme aus StarCraft 1 gut transportieren kann. Diese eigenwillige Knuddelgrafik hat imho auch den Vorteil, dass man so ein Spiel mit einem einzigartigen optischen Stil hat, der auch in 5 Jahren noch seine Gültigkeit hat. Siehe auch WC3. Lowpoly, aber eben betont auf niedlich getrimmt, um sich abzuheben. Mir gefällts.





> Das Genre hat sich inzwischen was Gameplay, Spielmechaniken und Technik(z.B. spielrelevante Physik) angeht extrem weiterentwickelt unter anderem wegen grandioser Spiele von Relic und anderen.


Ähm, Freund der Sonne, ich darf dich daran erinnern, dass StarCraft 1 auch heute noch viele Strategiespiele im Bezug auf Balancing und Spielbarkeit deutlich übertrumpft? Vom intuitiven Spielfluss mal ganz zu schweigen. Da fällt mir eigentlich kein Spiel der letzten Monate ein, dass wirklich diese Durchdachtheit (außer vll. Company of Heroes, geht aber in eine andere Sparte) aufweisen konnte, wie damals eben SC. Und wie du anhand von einigen schlecht aufgelösten Videos und Bildern jetzt schon das Gameplay beurteilen willst, ist mir wirklich schleierhaft. 





> Das scheint Blizzard verpennt zu haben  und EA auch. Wenn ich mir C&C3 angucke sehe ich da überhaupt keine Innovation, total öde und das selbe blüht SC2, wenn da nicht mal richtig was passiert.


Siehe oben: SC hat damals C&C in vielen Bereichen deklassiert, und ihmo deklassiert auch heute noch SC1 deutlich C&C3. C&C war schon immer anspruchslose Rusharcade mit wenigen wirklich taktischen Finessen. SC hingegen bot da mehr, wesentlich mehr. 





> Und noch was zur Grafik. Das ist jawohl das, was als erstes fertig ist bei nem Spiel, die Engine. Und wenn die so bunt, detailarm, quadratisch und zweidimensional aussieht, wird sich das auich nicht mehr stark verbessern können, das sollte ja wohl klar sein.


Guck dir C&C / Supreme Commander und alle anderen RTS-Games an: Im Detail eckig, quadratisch und zweidimensional, wenn man von oben draufguckt. Also irgendwie basht du nur sinnlos drauf los, ohne auch nur im Ansatz eine fundierte Grundlage für deine "Kritik" zu haben.





> Schaut euch dagegen mal CoH an, das sieht bei höchster Zoomstufe wie ein Shooter aus, was es packed und actionreich macht.


Ruckelte leider auch auf vielen kleinen Systemen. Bei Blizzard kann man hingegen damit rechnen, dass das Spiel auch mit einem aufgerüsteten Toaster und Holzkurbel läuft- wie damals auch WC3. Ich ziehe jeder Zeit ein gut spielbares, inhaltlich überzeugendes Spiel mit solider Optik, einem Grafikblender vor. Wobei ich nicht sagen will, dass CoH dies war.  





> Im Video sieht SC2 dagegen eher immernoch wie ödes rumgeklicke aus. Mir ist klar, dass viele immernoch drauf stehen und besonders die Asiaten da abgehen. Wahrscheinlich sieht SC2 deswegen so stark nach grafisch etwas aufgebessertem SC1 aus. Damit die Asiaten das kaufen.


 Glückwunsch! Du hast soeben die Steuerung eines jeden RTS erfasst: Klicken. Möglichst schnell, viel, und koordiniert.  


> In den USA und Europa wird das SO nichts, das sag ich euch.


 Komisch, WC3 hatte auch so einen optischen Comic-Kitsch-Stil, und war für "blöde Dauerklicker" gemacht, trotzdem hat das Game auch in den USA und Europa gerockt. 





> Es bleibt also abzuwarten, ob die ersten Shots vielleicht wirklich eine beta-engine sind. Das einzige womit SC sonst nämlich punkten könnte wäre ein extrem gelungene organische, dynamische und komplexe Story. Das lassen nämlich selbst die aktuellen Toptitel CoH und Supreme Commander vermissen. (wie gesagt C&C3 ist für mich ein Flop)


Ja, gute Spielbarkeit sollte man nicht erwähnen, Einheitenbalancing auch nicht. Hast du eigentlich überhaupt mal StarCraft1 gespielt? 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Teslatier am 19.05.2007 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 14:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man bist du verblödet, ich spiele schon seit langen kein D2 mehr. Ich habe längst zu GW umgwechselt, weil das eine anständige Grafik hat. Keine Comic Grafik einfach nur super gut Landschaft.  D2 hat garantiert keine scheiß Grafik für die Zeit von damals. Und Süchtig macht es bestimmt nicht weil man es innerhalb höchstens von 3 Tagen durch hat, mit Maphack.

Und heul doch dass ich Rolf schreibe ist auch mein gutes Recht. Wenn dich damit nicht abfinden kannst, nicht mein problem.


----------



## Teslatier (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man bist du verblödet, ich spiele schon seit langen kein D2 mehr. Ich habe längst zu GW umgwechselt, weil das eine anständige Grafik hat. Keine Comic Grafik einfach nur super gut Landschaft.  D2 hat garantiert keine scheiß Grafik für die Zeit von damals. Und Süchtig macht es bestimmt nicht weil man es innerhalb höchstens von 3 Tagen durch hat, mit Maphack.
> 
> Und heul doch dass ich Rolf schreibe ist auch mein gutes Recht. Wenn dich damit nicht abfinden kannst, nicht mein problem.


rolf


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Teslatier am 19.05.2007 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 14:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja Rolf macht Rolf. Und wenn Rolf das nicht versteht ist er halt Rolf.


----------



## Boesor (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Abgesehen von dem (erwarteten Geflame) freue ich mich sehr über die Ankündigung.
Starcraft 2, denke das wird was.
Und wem es nicht gefällt, der soll es halt nicht kaufen.


----------



## einkaufswagen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

shit... ich hab bis zuletzt gehofft es wäre diablo 3


----------



## einkaufswagen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 19.05.2007 14:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



abgesehen davon, das ich von der diskussion nich mitbekommen hab, denke ich das du (fumchen) nicht ganz den sinn eines spiels verstanden hast... "mit maphack nach 3 tagen durch"... toll... mit cheats oder hacks und konsorten beam ich mich einfach gleich zum abspann, da brauch ich dann garnicht mehr spielen... wie isses damit? ausserdem: seit wann ist d2 auch nur ansatzweise mit gw vergleichbar?


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				einkaufswagen am 19.05.2007 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weils bisschen langweilig ist immer die WP's zu suchen? Wenigstens hab ich mich nicht mit lvl 1 bis zu Baal mich ziehen lassen, was man ja von dir wohl nicht erwarten kann. Tja ganz einfach seit langen, weil die Grafik bei D2 seit GW draußen ist, scheiße ist.


----------



## DarkForce11 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Also auf den Bildern hat mich die Grafik ja nicht wirklich überzeugt, aber das Gameplay Video hat mich dann echt umgehauen.
Sieht schon sehr schön aus das ganze.

Hoffe nur, das es noch mehr Innovation gibt als nen Grafikupdate und nen paar neue Einheiten. 
Nach dem Motto, wir haben die Grafik neu, alle alten Einheiten mit dem Selben Balancing und nen paar neue Einheiten.   

Aber ich denke das Blizzard noch nen paar Überraschungen zurückhält


----------



## ananas45 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> einkaufswagen am 19.05.2007 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




rolf


----------



## killer36 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Ich glaube das Spiel wird 2008 erscheinen,weil Starcraft1  1998 erschienen ist.Also 10 Jahre alt.


----------



## Worrel (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber den Sinn zu verstehen, weshalb viele D2 Fans zu GW und HGL umsteigen wird ja für dich ein Rätsel bleiben.


Ich glaube nicht, daß du beurteilen kannst, was für mich ein Rätsel bleiben wird und was nicht.



> Welcher vollidiot Rollenspieler, will schon ein Strategie spielen? WKE


a) Bezeichnest du hier gerade alle Rollenspieler als Vollidioten ?
b) Glaubst du ernsthaft, PC Spieler würden nur und ausschließlich ein einziges Genre spielen ?



> > > Mit Starcraft 2 werden die nicht großartig was erreichen können, da es mehr Fans zu D3 gibt als zu SC.
> >
> >
> > Aha. hast du da mal irgendwelche Quellen für ?
> ...


Also nur mal so als Beispiel: Ich spiele u.a. Starcraft, Warcraft 3, WoW, UT 2004, Painkiller, Neverwinter Nights, Tomb Raider Legend, Soul Reaver, Mafia, Alice ... und würde mir sowohl D3 als auch SC2 holen, wenn abzusehen ist, daß die fertigen Spiele was taugen.

Aber schön, daß du zu dem Thema eine stochastische Erhebung durchgeführt hast.



> Weil bei SC2 nichts neues entwickelt wurde, außer Grafik aufpunchen, Paar neue Gebäude Desings und mehr paar neue Missionen. Mehr auch nicht.


Woher willst du das wissen?
Das einzige, was bisher bekannt ist, ist doch, daß nur die drei bekannten Rassen vorkommen werden. Alles andere (und selbst das)  kann sich doch bis zum Release noch komplett ändern.



> Das Gameplay soll geändert werdn ist das nen Witz? Da klickt man wie ein beklopter auf die Maus markiert seine truppen und schickt sie vielleicht in den tod über den jordan.


Genauso wie man bei einem Egoshooter wie bekloppt auf die Maus klickt; genauso, wie man bei einem Rollenspielbeim Kämpfen wie bekloppt auf die Maus klickt ... und am Ende ist man selber oder der Gegner tot.

Zum Thema: "Wie abwechslungsreich kann man ein Strategispiel gestalten?" empfehle ich dir das Warcraft 3 Addon _The Frozen Throne_, in dem sich in der Einzelspielerkampagne jeder Level anders spielt. 



> > > Vorallem quasi 3 Völker die nicht mal wirklich viele Eigenschaften haben.
> >
> >
> > Das weißt du natürlich ganz genau, weil ja auch schon sämtlichen Eigenschaften aller Völker bekanntgegeben wurden, bzw, überhaupt schon feststehen ...
> ...


Und das hat jetzt was genau mit den Eigenschaften der Völker zu tun ?



> Und warum? Weil die nicht mal wissen was man als neue Rasse einfügen könnte.


Vielleicht auch, weil sie meinen, daß es nicht stimmig wäre, jetzt eine neue Rasse ins Spiel einzubringen.
Vielleicht, weil es doch eine vierte Rasse geben wird, die man aber nicht spielen kann.
Vielleicht wollen sie sich die Ankündigung auch nur für später aufheben.
...



> Weil das Spiel einfach nur abgefuckt ist.


Aha. Was du natürlich aus den bisherigen unter 5 Minuten Gameplayvideo zweifelsfrei erkennen kannst ...



> Die einzel Missionen, was willst du da großartiges dazu labbern? Ist genauso wie alle anderen MIssionen mit einer anderen Umgebung und sonst was.


Genauso wie das Spielprinzip von Egoshootern immer das Gleiche ist (alles besiegen, was sich bewegt und den Weg zum Ausgang finden) und bei Rollenspielen (Soviele Monster besiegen, bis man den nächsten Level erreicht hat/Gegenstand X bekommt) ...



> Willt mir etwas großartig sagen, dass man bei Starcraft von Planet zu Planet reist?


Nein, will ich nicht. Kann ich ja auch noch gar nicht wissen, was die von Blizzard sich da ausgedacht haben. Und das werden wir eh erst beim Release sehen.



> Tja aber SC2 ist ja zu blöd für solch einer Idee.


Ein Spiel lebt nicht. SC2 kann also nicht zu blöd sein, sondern höchstens die Leute bei Blizzard.



> Bestimmt bleiben die auf ihren einen Planet hängen und das wars dann such schon.


Mööp. Niete.
Schon SC 1 spielte auf diversen Planeten. 



> > PS: Es heißt "*R*olling *o*n (the) *f*loor *l*aughing" = ROFL, nicht Rolf
> 
> 
> Na und lasse mich doch rolf schreiben, klingt besser als rofl. Außerdem reicht doch, wenn du weiß was ich meine.


Sicher OK, schreib meinetwegen _"Hanswurst ist doof"_, wenn du mitteilen möchtest: _"draußen ist schönes Wetter."_. Wunder dich dann aber nicht, wenn dich keiner versteht.



> Nach BGB ist es nachdem Sinn und nicht nach dem Wortlaut zu verstehen.


BGB ? 

Ich bezweifel mal ganz stark daß dazu im BGB was steht, wenn, dann wahrscheinlich eher im Duden. 

Wenn der Rezipient den Sinn allerdings nicht erkennt, dann helfen auch die schönsten Richtlinien in den weisesten aller Bücher nichts - es bleibt unverständlich.

PS: Achte bitte auf die Nettiquette (siehe den Link links unten) und hör auf, andere Community Mitglieder derart anzufahren.


----------



## Blue_Ace (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				killer36 am 19.05.2007 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube das Spiel wird 2008 erscheinen,weil Starcraft1  1998 erschienen ist.Also 10 Jahre alt.



Kann sehr wahrscheinlich sein da 2007 bereits mit Spielen ausgebucht ist (zu Weihnachten). Naja Starcraft 2, bin wohl dann der einzige denn das Spiel ziemlich egal ist. Mich konnte damals Warcraft 3 nicht so richtig überzeugen und das bald kommende SC2 wird es bei mir auch nicht leicht haben. Story, geniale Präsentation und ein gutes Gameplay sind dann doch aber wieder solche Punkte wo man einen Blick drauf werfen könnte.

Was ich bisher aber gelesen habe dürfte SC2 nicht gerade vor innovationen strotzen. Wird sich wohl nach echtes Echtzeitstrategie spielen (ohne RPG wie WC3). Abwarten und Tee trinken...

Morgen kommt übrigens der Gameplay-Trailer, sagt die offizielle Homepage.

PS: Schau mich jetzt wo anders um, das Geflame und Bessergetue in diesem Thread geht mir auf den Keks.


----------



## omach (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Eins Vorweg: Ich antworte hier grundsätzlich nicht auf das, was Leute zu meinem Beitrag geantwortet haben, das ist mir eine zu große Zeitverschwendung und darauf hab ich mit meinen 24 Jahren auch keine Lust mehr. Ich verstehe aber, dass jeder auch mal 16 ist und sich in Foren austoben muss   Hab ich auch gemacht  

@ Topic: (möglichst kurz gehalten, könnte also lose Gedankengänge enthalten)
Also Leute, wir sind uns doch alle hier im klaren, dass das SC2 offensichtlich (weder anscheinend und wohl schon gar nicht scheinbar) sowohl optisch als auch spielerisch sehr stark an SC1 angelehnt ist. 
Jetzt gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten das zu deuten.
Die einen sagen man hat den Stil bewart. Das ist positiv ausgedrückt. Neutral könnte man das auch konservatives Design nennen.
Die 2. Möglichkeit, die ich hier ganz klar favorisiere, ist, dass es schlicht ein Abklatsch von SC1 ist ohne Fortschritt und das meine ich jetzt nicht konkret auf eine highend-super-shader-grafic bezogen. Was ich meine ist, dass mich grade dieses absolut identische look-and-feel total stört. 
Es ist klar, dass Blizzard das deswegen getan hat und es auch im final wohl so kommen wird, weil es einfach auf die sehr sehr starke und antizpierte Marke StarCraft setzt. Die Devise lautet, möglichst wenig verändern, damit alle die Marke wiedererkennen. 
Doch genau da sehe ich das Problem! In Hollywood weiß man, dass Sequels fast immer weniger einspielen, wie es bei den Games aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber da wird es sicher ähnlich sein. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass man nach 5 Jahren und guten Titeln dazwischen (nicht nur CoH) einfach nochmal das gleiche machen kann und alle fahren total drauf ab. Wie schon wo anders gesagt war's bei mir spätestens bei dem Bilder mit der Rampe und der Colawerbung(scheinbar die einzige Innovation) vorbei.
Natürlich muss man hier Unterscheiden, welches Marktsegment man bedienen will. Ich zähle mich zum sehr anspruchsvollen "Hardcore"-Gamer. Darum will ich Innovation und mehr oder weniger Highendtechnologie. Ein Grund warum ich WoW nicht mal mit dem Arsch angucken würde und bei WC3 nur diese coole RPG-like Kampagne gespielt hab mit diesem Halboger oder was der ist. Schon lange her, sorry.
Aber dieses meine Segment bedient Blizzard neuerdings wohl nicht mehr, weil sie sehen, dass der Mainstream mit seinen Gelegenheitsspielern deutlich weniger verlangt und auch besonders Frauen als Zielgruppe zum größten Teil in diesen Bereich fallen.  Und Blizzard geht es seit 8 Mio WoW-Kunden nur noch ums Geld verdienen und Imagepflege, da ist dieses SC2 ohne Abstriche sicher Ideal.  

Nun ja, soviel erstmal dazu, könnte noch mehr schreiben, aber zu viel will auch keiner lesen.

Mich würde sehr interessieren was unsere asiatischen Gaming-Freunde in Ihren Foren usw. schreiben, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es auch dort nicht nur blinde Begeisterung gibt.

Ah zu C&C noch was: Natürlich wird SC2 besser als C&C3 sein, da dieses ja auch im Grunde das alte C&C ist. Und wenn beide auf dem alten Level bleiben, wird SC2 besser sein, völlig klar. Nur man muss eben bedenken, dass C&C3 nicht der einzige Konkurrent auf dem Markt ist bzw. sein wird.


----------



## Worrel (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				omach am 19.05.2007 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Topic: (möglichst kurz gehalten, könnte also lose Gedankengänge enthalten) ...


Das sind doch alles noch ungelegte Eier.
Das Spiel ist ja noch lange nicht fertig und es kann sich nahezu alles noch ändern. Und natürlich sollte es eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit zu SC 1 haben, denn sonst wäre es nicht SC 2 sondern irgendwas anderes, was gar keinen Bezug zum Starcraft Universum hätte.

Und ob Blizzard das richtige Maß aus _"Alt bekannt" _und _"Neu"_ finden werden, wird sich frühestens im Betatest zeigen.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Worrel am 19.05.2007 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 14:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja ich Sag nur: Heul doch. Nicht mein Problem. Blizzard hat halt nen Spiel enwickelt dass versagt. Das steht fest. Ist letzendlich nen Spiel, was sowieso Müll ist. Und ich bin hier nicht der einzige der das schreibt. Also ich freue mich schon auf GW 2 und Hellgate London. Die Rocken eh dann die SC2 Spieler weg.

_Tja ich sag nur: Alles quoten ist nicht nötig und behindert das Leseerlebnis nachhaltig._


----------



## DarkForce11 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Worrel am 19.05.2007 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> omach am 19.05.2007 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich denke nach 5 Jahren Entwicklungszeit, wird sich nun auch nicht mehr soviel ändern.
Man sieht auch in den Gameplayvideos auch schon durchaus wie weit das Spiel ist.
Wenn man bedenkt, das EA das erste Multiplayer Video zu C&C3 erst zur letzten Games Convention  (nen halbes Jahr vor Release) gezeigt hat, würde ich Anhand des gesehenen SC2 noch weiter Entwickelt einschätzen.

Ich denke ein Release kommenden Winter ist durchaus realistisch.


----------



## Worrel (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Blizzard hat halt nen Spiel enwickelt dass versagt. Das steht fest. Ist letzendlich nen Spiel, was sowieso Müll ist.


Sicher, das können wir dir alle einwandfrei nach der Begutachtung der 5 Minuten Gameplayvideo bestätigen - vor allem weil das Spiel ja auch schon Goldstatus hat und kein Bit mehr daran geändert wird ...



> Und ich bin hier nicht der einzige der das schreibt.


Ach so, dann mußt du natürlich recht haben.

Leute, eßt Scheiße, 2 Millionen Fliegen können nicht irren!



> Also ich freue mich schon auf GW 2 und Hellgate London. Die Rocken eh dann die SC2 Spieler weg.


Was erst mal noch zu beweisen wäre.


PS: Dieser Beitrag könnte einen Hauch von Ironie beinhalten. Bei Problemen bezüglich Erkennen selbiger befragen sie bitte einen unparteiischen Mitmenschen ihrer Wahl.


----------



## oceano (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



> Also ich freue mich schon auf GW 2 und Hellgate London. Die Rocken eh dann die SC2 Spieler weg.



13? 14???

Du darfst Hellgate: London doch eh noch nicht spielen....


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				oceano am 19.05.2007 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> > Also ich freue mich schon auf GW 2 und Hellgate London. Die Rocken eh dann die SC2 Spieler weg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na und? Kann doch dann zu sehen bzw zu schauen. Rolf. Vielleicht Kommandiere ich jemand einfach ist ja noch besser als selber zu spielen. *ätsch*


----------



## ananas45 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Süchtig macht es bestimmt nicht weil man es innerhalb höchstens von 3 Tagen durch hat, mit Maphack.



DIe meisten Shooter hab ich in GOD-Modus in eine Stunde durch, da sind natürlich alle Shooter scheiße  



			
				oceano am 19.05.2007 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> > Also ich freue mich schon auf GW 2 und Hellgate London. Die Rocken eh dann die SC2 Spieler weg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pwned


----------



## Nur-Ich (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 19.05.2007 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf mich wirkt es eher als wärst du es der heult, weil sie SC2 angekündigt haben anstatt Diablo 3.
Nur weil du keine Strategiespiele magst, musst du ein Spiel nicht mit unbegründeten Behauptungen niedermachen und andere hier angreifen weil sie deine Meinung nicht teilen.


----------



## Boesor (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Leute, wenn ihr den troll weiter so füttert wird er platzen........

Das Spiel wird nach Fertigstellung begutachtet und getestet, dann sind wir alle schlauer, vorher nicht.


----------



## Ti1t (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 19.05.2007 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wer zum Henker ist Rolf ??


----------



## DarkForce11 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 19.05.2007 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du vor nen Krieg gegen Strategiespieler anzufangen?  

Wenn du Strategiespiele nicht magst, dann ist das deine Sache, 
aber deine Meinung verurteilt ja zum Glück solche Spiele nicht zum scheitern.





> Tja ich Sag nur: Heul doch. Nicht mein Problem.



Es ist sehr wohl dein Problem, wenn du dich nicht an die festgelegten Regeln hältst, die du beim Erstellen deines Accounts akzeptiert hast.

PS: Schon mal was von konstruktiver Kritik gehört?
Deine von Vorurteilen geprägten Verwünschungen will wirklich niemand hier lesen.


----------



## omach (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Worrel am 19.05.2007 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Och Worrel nun lass doch mal den Fumchen in Ruhe und sag mal lieber , welche Teile eines Videospiels im Regelfall im letzten Teil der Entwicklung (in dem sind wir ja wohl bei SC2 angelangt) noch verändert bzw. am stärksten erarbeitet und bearbeitet werden? Und vor allem was das dann konkret für das bisher enthüllte und das finale Spiel bedeutet? 
Auf der Grundlage diskutieren wir dann weiter, alles andere ist Kokolores.


----------



## Fansoftware (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

JETZT REICHT ES IHR KLEINEN SCHEISS KIDDIES....................................
ICH SCHWÖR,ICH BIN JA GEGEN PRÜGEL BEI KIDDIES ABER IHR SOLLTET ECHT MAL DIE FRESSE POLIERT BEKOMMEN.
ALLE DIE NICHT MECKERN SIND DAMIT NICHT GEMEINT.

Ich schwör ihr geht mir so auf den Geist mit euren Gejammere, ihr seit wahrscheinlich genau die jenigen die keine eigene meinung haben aber den ganzen Tag scheiß WOW oder CS zocken. Kein wunder das immer noch Taschentücher hergestellt weren. Das spiel ist heute grade mal angekündigt und schon ist der Rhein überflutet. Das Game wird gut.
Alle die meinen einen Post hier wegen derbsten und dümsten Kritik hier rein schmeißen zu müssen brauchen sich das Game doch nicht zu kaufen, zockt weiter CS oder WOW und ihr verblödet alle noch mehr.


----------



## Worrel (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Ti1t am 19.05.2007 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer zum Henker ist Rolf ??


Das ist der Bruder von Ralf (*R*olling *a*way, *l*oud & *f*arting)


----------



## omach (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fansoftware am 19.05.2007 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> JETZT REICHT ES IHR KLEINEN SCHEISS KIDDIES....................................
> ICH SCHWÖR,ICH BIN JA GEGEN PRÜGEL BEI KIDDIES ABER IHR SOLLTET ECHT MAL DIE FRESSE POLIERT BEKOMMEN.
> ALLE DIE NICHT MECKERN SIND DAMIT NICHT GEMEINT.
> 
> ...



Danke für's Gespräch.

An alle Optimisten nochmal: Ich verweise euch hiermit gerne auf ein gewisses Gothic 3, die "Alles-wird-gut-Einstellung" vor der Veröffentlichung und das bittere Erwachen, das bis heute andauert.
Wir sollten uns einig darin sein, dass man ein Spiel, dass sich in der Entwicklung befindet, so viel wie nur möglich kritisieren sollte, denn nur diese Kritik kann auch in die Entwicklung einfließen. When it's done, it's done, NIIIIIIIICHT!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fansoftware am 19.05.2007 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> *bla*


 Mal so als nette Anmerkung am Rande für alle Leute, die meinen hier mit beleidigenden Ausführen antanzen zu müssen: Lasst es bitte. Legt eure Standpunkte höflich und nachvollziehbar dar, oder ignoriert schlicht Leute die dies nicht können, aber rutscht bitte nicht in den Gossenslang ab. Ein minimales Maß an zivilisierter Diskussionskultur darf wohl zu erwarten sein, oder?

Regards, eX!


----------



## madace77 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Schon lustig wie sich alle über den "ROLF'er" aufregen.
Leute, solche Typen nimmt man nicht ernst, man hat Mitleid mit ihnen.   

@SC2: Also ich bin jetzt schon heiß auf das Spiel. Auch wenn ich gar keine Zeit  mehr zum zocken habe.


----------



## DawnHellscream (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Ich halte an der Idee fest, dasss Blizzard SC2 aufn Markt geschoben hat, um den europäischen Markt diese Spielereihe wieder schmackhaft zu machen um später auf ein MMO zu legen



			
				Fansoftware am 19.05.2007 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> JETZT REICHT ES IHR KLEINEN SCHEISS KIDDIES....................................
> ICH SCHWÖR,ICH BIN JA GEGEN PRÜGEL BEI KIDDIES ABER IHR SOLLTET ECHT MAL DIE FRESSE POLIERT BEKOMMEN.
> ALLE DIE NICHT MECKERN SIND DAMIT NICHT GEMEINT.




hehe   

co comment ^^


----------



## RaFrost (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fansoftware am 19.05.2007 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> JETZT REICHT ES IHR KLEINEN SCHEISS KIDDIES....................................
> ICH SCHWÖR,ICH BIN JA GEGEN PRÜGEL BEI KIDDIES ABER IHR SOLLTET ECHT MAL DIE FRESSE POLIERT BEKOMMEN.
> ALLE DIE NICHT MECKERN SIND DAMIT NICHT GEMEINT.
> 
> ...



Hmm mit deiner unqualifizierten Aussage führst du deinen eigenen Post ad absurdum. Natürlich kann man das Spiel hier kritisieren denn nach der Meinung der geneigten Leserschaft ist in diesem Threat gefragt. Wonach nicht gefragt war,  ist dummes geflame von jemandem der wahrscheinlich nicht mal weiss was ein Kiddy ist und schon gar keine Ahnung davon haben kann ob das Spiel gut wird.


----------



## mrgott (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fansoftware am 19.05.2007 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> JETZT REICHT ES IHR KLEINEN SCHEISS KIDDIES....................................
> ICH SCHWÖR,ICH BIN JA GEGEN PRÜGEL BEI KIDDIES ABER IHR SOLLTET ECHT MAL DIE FRESSE POLIERT BEKOMMEN.
> ALLE DIE NICHT MECKERN SIND DAMIT NICHT GEMEINT.
> 
> ...




Aha nur weil ich jetzt WOW spiele bin ich doof oder was....
Das spiel ist noch nicht Raus und weist schon es wird Gut.....
Du bist auch net Besser....  

Jungs.... Sachlich bleiben........
wir brauchen Fakten Fakten Fakten.....  


Und nur weil jeder eine andere Meinung hat ist er kein Schlechter Mensch...


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				mrgott am 19.05.2007 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nur weil jeder eine andere Meinung hat ist er kein Schlechter Mensch...



Wenn man sich diesen Thread ansieht, dann hat man das Gefühl, als ob man keine eigene Meinung mehr haben darf oder nur bestimmte Meinungen gelten


----------



## mrgott (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 19.05.2007 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> mrgott am 19.05.2007 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tja jeder hält sich für was bessere (seine meinung) oder sonst was...


Aber es gibt hier eh leute die wollen eh nur streiten..... und sie bekommen auch immer das was sie wollen...

immer wieder Schön anzuschauen..... wie jeder drauf eingeht.....


----------



## Worrel (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				omach am 19.05.2007 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Och Worrel nun lass doch mal den Fumchen in Ruhe und sag mal lieber , welche Teile eines Videospiels im Regelfall im letzten Teil der Entwicklung (in dem sind wir ja wohl bei SC2 angelangt) noch verändert bzw. am stärksten erarbeitet und bearbeitet werden?


Keine Ahnung. Ich bin kein Spieleentwickler.
Und wie weit Blizzard mit SC2 im Moment sind, wissen sie auch nur selber. Sicher ist im Prinzip nur, daß 3D Engine im Großen und Ganzen steht.


----------



## Blue_Ace (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				mrgott am 19.05.2007 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Night_Wolf_2100 am 19.05.2007 17:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider eine Feststellung die die wenigsten teilen werden.   Nicht umsonst wird bereits ab Seite 2 geflammt was das Zeug hält. Sehr traurig, da will man gar nicht mehr mit diskutieren.


----------



## XIII13 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				mrgott am 19.05.2007 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider eine Feststellung die die wenigsten teilen werden.   Nicht umsonst wird bereits ab Seite 2 geflammt was das Zeug hält. Sehr traurig, da will man gar nicht mehr mit diskutieren.



Okay, aber es geht dabei meistens um Fehlinformationen.
Beispiel: SC1-Grafik = SC2-Grafik
20 "Aufbaumissionen" und weniger als 20 Gebäude.

Wenn man schon über Starcraft schreibt, dann sollte man wenigstens etwas darüber wissen.
Das passiert eben, wenn man dann noch behauptet, jetzt schon zu wissen das SC2 schlecht wird, obwohl es noch niemand gespielt hat. Oder wenn jemand so sehr von etwas überzeugt ist, das er nicht mal für die einfachsten logischen Begründungen offen ist und meint, dass er allwissend sei.
Aber es gab noch keine Beleidigungen!


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Es geht hier nicht nur um Fehlinformationen. 
Wenn man sich mal umsieht, dann fallen einem folgende Punkte immer wieder auf:

- Grafik (Ok, inzwischen kennt man das ja, wenn ein Spiel nicht über die neuste Technik verfügt wird es gleich niedergemacht)

- Alt bewährtes Spielsystem (wie ich wo anderst schon geschrieben habe: Entweder etwas bleibt gleich und man motzt oder es kommen Neuerungen hinzu und man motzt)

- Diablo 3 (einige können es nicht begreifen, dass Blizzard eben gesagt hat: Wir machen jetzt einen Nachfolger von SC und nicht von D2)

- Das übliche Schlechtmachen, weil man eben Fanboy eines anderen RTS ist

- Das übliche Trollgehabe (einfach mal versuchen den Leuten den Spaß an etwas zu rauben)

Ich habe nichts gegen eine Diskussion mit verschiedenen Standpunkte - soetwas macht mir sogar richtig Spaß wenn Leute unterschiedlicher Meinung sind  Aber zu diesem Thema scheint kein normales Gespräch mehr möglich zu sein, weil jeder denkt, dass nur er die einzig wahre Meinung hat und es nicht gelten lässt, dass es noch andere neben ihm gibt.



			
				XIII13 am 19.05.2007 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es gab noch keine Beleidigungen!



Dann schau dir den Thread aber noch mal genau an


----------



## ananas45 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				omach am 19.05.2007 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> An alle Optimisten nochmal: Ich verweise euch hiermit gerne auf ein gewisses Gothic 3, die "Alles-wird-gut-Einstellung" vor der Veröffentlichung und das bittere Erwachen, das bis heute andauert.


wieder ein populärer Apfel-Birnen Vergleich.
G3 enthält zahllose Bug und somit schlechtes Gameplay. Die einzigen Materialien, die wir haben um über SC2 was aussagen können sind die Screens. Gut, die Grafik ist nicht der Hammer. Aber die Grafik war ja auch noch nie das Aushängeschild schon Blizzard, ausschlaggebend für die Qualität eines Spiels ist der gute Gameplay, und für gute Gameplay garantiert Blizzard, und diesen Ruf werden sie sich bestimmt nicht ruinieren.
Die Kinder heutzutage sind zu grafikverblendet, G3 sieht grafisch und somit auf den Screens sehr gut aus. Wie das SPiel spielerisch ist wissen wir ja.



> Wir sollten uns einig darin sein, dass man ein Spiel, dass sich in der Entwicklung befindet, so viel wie nur möglich kritisieren sollte, denn nur diese Kritik kann auch in die Entwicklung einfließen. When it's done, it's done, NIIIIIIIICHT!


Kritik? Wo taucht hier in dem Thread bitteschön konstruktive Kritik über das Spiel auf? Meinst du damit Fumchen oder wie der heißt? Das was er von sich gibt ist Bash, Bash, Anzettelungen und nochmal Bash. Auf sowas kann man hier ruhig verzichten.


mfg
Ice


----------



## omach (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				ananas45 am 19.05.2007 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> wieder ein populärer Apfel-Birnen Vergleich.
> G3 enthält zahllose Bug und somit schlechtes Gameplay. Die einzigen Materialien, die wir haben um über SC2 was aussagen können sind die Screens. Gut, die Grafik ist nicht der Hammer. Aber die Grafik war ja auch noch nie das Aushängeschild schon Blizzard, ausschlaggebend für die Qualität eines Spiels ist der gute Gameplay, und für gute Gameplay garantiert Blizzard, und diesen Ruf werden sie sich bestimmt nicht ruinieren.
> Die Kinder heutzutage sind zu grafikverblendet, G3 sieht grafisch und somit auf den Screens sehr gut aus. Wie das SPiel spielerisch ist wissen wir ja.


Du Gemüse-Ali, dann muss ich wohl nochmal ausholen, damit du verstehst, was ich überhaupt vergleichen habe.
Ich habe nicht die Grafik von G3 auf den Screenshots mit dem look-and-feel von SC2 auf den Screenshots vergleichen.
Sondern folgenden Sachverhalt: Immer wenn eine Firma etwas bekannt gibt, gibt 's Leute die meinen: oh das wird so supi, das wird so spitze, ich kauf mir das auf jeden Fall. Das ist die Firma XY, die machen immer geile Stories, Grafik, Multyplayer, was auch immer. So war es bei G3 und den altehrwürdigen Fans der Reihe und so isset bei StarCraft und den Fans dieser Marke.
Aber das sollte man eben nicht tun! Man sollte selbst schon in der frühsten Phase einer Entwicklung die Informationen kritsch betrachten und hinterfragen, damit eben das Spiel nicht die ganze Zeit aussieht als ob es mit Oblivion mithalten kann und PCGames jeden Monat schreibt: Oh das wird so toll. Und dann kommt es raus und ist nur verbuggt, weil die Entwickler einfach auf das falsche Pferd gesetzt haben.
Also ich habe Pferde und nicht Obst verglichen! 
Und auf welches Pferd Blizzard setzt ist beim jetzigen Stand der Dinge mMn sehr gut abzuschätzen. Und da kann man kritisch sagen: Das finde ich nicht gut, wenn scheinbar etwas neu sein soll, aber doch sehr alt bzw. konservativ daherkommt! 
So wie die Engine im Moment aussieht, wird es einfach ein leicht aufgebohrtes SC1 und eben nicht nur grafisch sondern komplett!
Und die Frage ist: Wollen wir das und wollen die Entwickler das. Dass die das wollen sollte man denen unterstellen dürfen, schließlich sollten die wissen, worauf die da seit 5 Jahren hinarbeiten. Aber was ist mit den Käufern? Klar ist, es gibt sicher einen großen Teil, der gerne ein StarCraft-Remake haben will (siehe Siedler, hat sich wohl auch verkauft). 
Ich will das nicht!
Darum sage ich, das Spiel wird schlecht, wenn die Entwickler zumindest nicht  folgendes hinkriegen:
Baut gefälligst ein innovatives StarCraft, mit komplexer Story, tiefgründigen Charakteren und abwechslungsreichen Missionen mit verschiedenen Enden bzw. Strängen.
Und die Erfahrung zeigt, dass dies viel schwieriger ist als eine gute Engine zu entwickeln. 
Darum muss man Angst haben! Wenn die Engine schon nicht so viel hermacht, worin wir uns ja alle einig sind, dann wurden hoffentlich die Ressourcen wenigstens in die anderen aufgezählten Punkte gesteckt.
Aber das Ding ist, dass alles aufgezählte meist im Endstadium eines Spiels erledigt wird. Die Mission werden fast zum Schluss per Editor angefertigt, wenn fast alles andere vorliegt. 

So jetzt hab ich etwas vergessen wo ich hinwollte, vielleicht fällt es mir noch ein.


----------



## Worrel (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				omach am 19.05.2007 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und da kann man kritisch sagen: Das finde ich nicht gut, wenn scheinbar etwas neu sein soll, aber doch sehr alt bzw. konservativ daherkommt!


Und genauso gut kann man sagen: Schön daß die das Starcraft-flair nicht kaputtinnoviert haben, sondern das fast perfekte Starcraft 1 mit neuer Story makellos ins neue Jahrtausend transportiert haben.



> So wie die Engine im Moment aussieht, wird es einfach ein leicht aufgebohrtes SC1 und eben nicht nur grafisch sondern komplett!


Ist das das entgültige HUD ?
Kann man als Spieler die Kamera frei bewegen ?
Kann man als Spieler die Kamera so bewegen, wie es in dem Gameplayvideo zu sehen ist ?
Ist schon irgendwas von der Story bekannt außer der Hintergrundgeschichte des Terranermarines ?
Kann man überhaupt schon irgendwas darüber sagen, wie sich das fertige Spiel spielen wird ?

Für alle, die nicht bei Blizzard arbeiten, muß die letzte Frage mit "Nein" beantwortet werden, und daher _sind alle_ Aussagen wie "_SC2 ist super/scheiße_" völlig unbegründet, denn das einzige, was wir bisher beurteilen können, ist der Look, wie er uns im Trailer präsentiert wird.
Aber Grafik ist ja nicht alles ...



> Klar ist, es gibt sicher einen großen Teil, der gerne ein StarCraft-Remake haben will (siehe Siedler, hat sich wohl auch verkauft).
> Ich will das nicht!
> Darum sage ich, das Spiel wird schlecht, wenn die Entwickler zumindest nicht  folgendes hinkriegen: ...


Nur weil es nicht deinen Ansprüchen entspricht, ist es doch noch lange kein schlechtes Spiel ...
Ich kann doch auch keine Rennspiele mögen - trotzdem ist _Need for Speed _deshalb kein schlechtes Spiel.



> Darum muss man Angst haben!


*fürcht*

Warten wir's ab. Im Betatest oder wenn's das Demo gibt, wissen wir alle mehr.
Bis dahin gilt: Blizzard kann SC2 zum besten Spiel der Welt machen oder sie können es auch noch komplett in den Sand setzen. 

Aber ich glaube hoffe mal, daß zweiteres nicht eintrifft.


----------



## sf90 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

STARCRAFT du kommst zurück ja.  
Da freut sich aber mein Onkel und ich besonders. Mein erstes Spiel was ich gespielt habe, auf dem PC versteht sich


----------



## Fansoftware (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Ich will auch neimanden beleidingen aber die einfache aussage das Game hat eine scheiß Grafik deshalb ist es schrott, ist für mich im den Sinne keine Aussage.
Im allgemeinen will ich mich mal für ungezüggelten beitrag von vorhin entschuldigen. Natürlich ist es wichtig das ein Spiel Kritisiert wird, sonst können die Hersteller es nicht richtig machen, dass ist schon klar.
Aber manche meinen einfach nur einen Post rein zu setzten, der keine wirklich Aussage hat. Ich Kritisiere zum beispiel auch das einige der Einheiten zu stark verändert wurden.
Zudem sollte man aber auch bedenken wenn die Grafik kein non-plus Ultra ist das Starcraft dann auch von Usern mit nicht so leistungsstarken Pc gepsielt werden kann. Nicht jeder hat das Geld für einen 3000 Euro PC.
Ich habe zwar ein extrem guten Pc womit ich alles auf höchster Auflösung spielen kann, aber dennoch ist das kein Grund das ein Game mit nicht so hoher Grafik anforderung ein schlechtes Game ist. Ich Spiele zum beispiel noch total gerne ab und zu StarCraft 1, obwohl ich einen Flachbildschirm mit einer min auflösung von 1680*1050 habe.

Naja ich entschuldige mich hiermit noch mal bei all jenen die ich ungwollt beleidigt habe.Aber man kann ja wohl auch einen vernüftigen Kommentar abgeben...mich mit eingeschlossen.


----------



## TBrain (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Ich hatte SC1 damals mal angespielt. Mich hat es aber irgendwie nicht so wirklich überzeugt. Jedenfalls nicht so wie vorher Warcraft2. Über Diablo3 hätte ich mich persönlich auch mehr gefreut, aber was solls. Ist ja nicht so das deshalb eine Welt zusammenbricht.

Weis zufällig jemand ob SC1 auch unter Vista läuft? Das Spiel müsste es doch mittlerweile als Budgetversion geben.


----------



## XIII13 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fansoftware am 19.05.2007 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch neimanden beleidingen aber die einfache aussage das Game hat eine scheiß Grafik deshalb ist es schrott, ist für mich im den Sinne keine Aussage.
> Im allgemeinen will ich mich mal für ungezüggelten beitrag von vorhin entschuldigen. Natürlich ist es wichtig das ein Spiel Kritisiert wird, sonst können die Hersteller es nicht richtig machen, dass ist schon klar.
> Aber manche meinen einfach nur einen Post rein zu setzten, der keine wirklich Aussage hat. Ich Kritisiere zum beispiel auch das einige der Einheiten zu stark verändert wurden.
> Zudem sollte man aber auch bedenken wenn die Grafik kein non-plus Ultra ist das Starcraft dann auch von Usern mit nicht so leistungsstarken Pc gepsielt werden kann. Nicht jeder hat das Geld für einen 3000 Euro PC.
> ...



Okay.  
Aber eins würde ich gerne wissen: Woher willst du wissen, dass Einheiten zu stark verändert wurden? Du weißt doch gar nichts über das Spiel?

@worell: Ich will auch kein Starcraft remake. Das will eigentlich kaum einer.
Aber: Starcraft 2 ist kein Remake sondern ein neues Spiel. Unter Remake verstehe ich, dass die Ur-Fassung fast komplett übernommen wird und nur geringfügig und vor allem grafisch überarbeitet wird.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				ananas45 am 19.05.2007 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> omach am 19.05.2007 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sag wieder mal Rolf. Bash Bash, ich hab den Punkt mit Grafik als erster angesprochen ja. Also sei mal lieber ruhig, weiterhin kann ich schon bereits sagen, dass ein Spiel mit ner miesen Grafik so sehr es auch nen tollen gameplay hat nicht viel erreichen. Es verdirbt einen die Laune. Wir leben im Jahre 2007 und die Entwicklung der Grafik sollte eine große Rolle spielen. Und ihr mit euren 5 Minuten Video, im Video, ist die Grafik bestimmt noch mieser, als auf den screens. Ich habe noch nicht mal das 5 Minuten video mir angeschaut, da mir die screens ausreichen. Und nach 5 Jahren Entwicklung, bezweifle ich dass die die grafik erneuern werden. Die Grafik zum Spiel ist so gesehen schon bereits abgeschlossen, vielleicht werden nur in einigen Bereichen etwas geändert aber mehr auch nicht. Und wenn ihr jetzt mit eure Quelle kommt, dann geht zu der Mineralwasser Quelle. Man braucht für sowas keine Quelle. Das kann man jetzt schon urteilen ohne etwas beweisen zu müssen. Wenn ihr immer eure Quellen verlangt, dann sagt das mal bei einer Wahl, wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnungen durchführen. Dann geht ihr bestimmt auch hin und sagt, ey leute haltet mal die Klappe, die Wahlen sind noch nicht zu ende und ihr wisst dass entweder die SPD oder die CDU regieren wird? Und zum Gameplay, hallo was denkt ihr was Blizzard noch großartig ändern wird? Schaut euch doch mal die Features auf deren Seite an die zum Spiel angegeben wurden. Genau der selbe Papalapap wie bei anderen Strategiespielen. Neue Missionen, Neue Völker mit neuen Fähigkeiten, Neues Kampfsystem. Hallo? Das kennen wir doch schon von EE3 oder C&C3.

Übrigens, stehe ich nicht auf Missionen, wenn dann Spiele ich Gefechte. Auf diese Papalapap Missionen, wo man in den ersten 5 Lvl nicht mal alles bauen kann, ist einfach blöd. Ich habe selber SC1 gespielt, aber nicht so oft und woher soll ich wissen wie viele Gebäude es insgesamt gibt? Ob 20 oder 30 am enddefekt ist es das eine und das selbe. Man hat nicht so viele Gebäude und es werden auch in Sc2 nicht mehr als 30 Gebäude geben. Geschweige davon, sind auch die 30 Gebäude auf die 3 Völker verteilt. 

Ihr wollt es doch selber nicht wahr haben, dass Blizzard mit SC2 selbst probleme haben könnte, neue Spieler zu gewinnen. 

Und gejammer von, dass D3 nicht entwickelt wird ist ja auch lustig. Ob D3 oder kein D3, mir egal, wenns nen D3 wäre gut dann hätte ich es mir gekauft wenns kein D3 ist wie jetzt, steige ich einfach zu Gw 2 oder HGL um. 
Aber anscheinend begreifen es hier ja viele nicht und denken, ich würde rum heulen weil es kein D3 gibt. Nein ich heule nicht rum, weil es kein D3 gibt, wenn dann heule ich rum, dass blizzard diesmal einfach versagt hat ein Spiel mit einer quasi uralten still grafik heraus zu bringen. 

Und zum Thema WOW: WoW hat eine scheiß Comic Grafik im vergleich zu GW. Weiterhin spielen nur viele WoW, weil man bei WoW vieles machen kann, wie Berufe erlernen, was man bei GW nicht machen kann. Würde man bei GW auch so vieles machen können, dann würde garantiert WoW  nie die 8 Millionengrenze sprengen. Das heißt wenn Starcarft2, in die Charts kommen möchte, müsste das Spiel so Umfangreich entwickelt werden, dass man anhand der Grafik auch sogar über seinen Schatten springt und sich sagt, das Spiel ist der Renner aufgrund der vielen Möglichkeiten, die man im Spiel hat. Aber sowas wird bei einen Strategiespiel nicht der Fall sein, weil die Ausschöpfung eines Strategiespiel nicht vollkommen sein wird. Man hat da keine anderen Möglichkieten außer nur Rohstoffe abbauen und diese dann in Gebäude umzusetzen. Eine Art unendliche Quest, oder Missionen wird es nicht geben. So da ist die Begründung und wer immer noch auf ne Quelle wartet, geht zur Hartz Mineralwasser Quelle.

Achja Ich finds selber nur lustig, wie viele sich hier über das Rolf aufregen anstatt das über SC2.


----------



## Fansoftware (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Schau dir einfach mal die Screenshots auf der Homepage von SC2 an, dort kannst du sehen das bei einigen angeklickten Einheiten der Name zu sehen ist, und der Dunkle Templer zum Beispiel sieht echt mies aus.   
Marines sehen zum beipiel relativ gut aus.


----------



## TBrain (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt wenn Starcarft2, in die Charts kommen möchte...



darüber braucht sich Blizzard sicher keine Sogen machen, das ist ein Selbstläufer ähnlich wie die C&C oder Half-Life-Spiele.


----------



## Low-Ki (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Bla Blaq Grafik ungleich Spielspass. Was meinst du wohl warum Diablo 2 heute noch jedwedem Nachfolger überlegen ist. Bestimmt nicht wegen der superaktuellen Grafik. Wann trennen sich gewisse Spieler endlich mal davon ein Spiel zu allererst nach der Grafik zu beurteilen??? 

Spielspass ensteht aus den Möglichkeiten die mir ein Spiel bietet und da ist Grafik nun mal eher zweitrangig.


----------



## Argus1982 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Danke Blizzard, du seist gepriesen. ENDLICH wieder mal ein Spiel,... hm, ok Trailer..., der mir wieder eine Gänsehaut kommen lässt. Die alte Starcraft-Atmosphäre ist sofort wieder da!!! WHAAAA!!!.     

Gut, damit ich auch noch was sinnvolles schreibe: Ich glaube dieses neue Starcraft wird den Strategie-Thron für sich erobern. Ok, zum Spiel weis man noch nix genaues und nix genaues weis man nicht   aber der erste Teil war seinerzeit schon dermaßen der Hammer und ich denke, der neue wird es wieder. Ok, ich habe wie alle anderen, die hier ihre Spekulationen los werden eigentlich keine Anhaltspunkte für meine Behauptung, sagen wir deshalb, ich habe es einfach im Gefühl oder habe wenigstens die Hoffnung.

Darüber hinaus kann man zu der Grafik ja sehr wohl was sagen, da hier schon Screenshots vorhanden sind. Einige hier im Forum haben ja bemängelt, dass sie ach so schlecht sei. Finde ich gar nicht. Erstens sind es keine bewegten Bilder, zweitens Bilder aus einem frühem Stadium des Spiels und drittens muss man sich mal denken, dass das Spiel in 3D sein wird, wodurch es sich mit SC1 wohl nicht mehr vergleichen lässt. Ich denke einfach, man sollte dem Titel noch Zeit geben. Schließlich fliest bis zur Veröffentlichung ja noch viel, ja sogar bestimmt SEHR viel Wasser den Rhein runter. Also, erst mal abwarten was die Zukunft bringt. Ansonsten finde ich den ersten Eindruck schon sehr gut.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Low-Ki am 19.05.2007 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Bla Blaq Grafik ungleich Spielspass. Was meinst du wohl warum Diablo 2 heute noch jedwedem Nachfolger überlegen ist. Bestimmt nicht wegen der superaktuellen Grafik. Wann trennen sich gewisse Spieler endlich mal davon ein Spiel zu allererst nach der Grafik zu beurteilen???
> 
> Spielspass ensteht aus den Möglichkeiten die mir ein Spiel bietet und da ist Grafik nun mal eher zweitrangig.



Lass es  
Je mehr aufmerksamkeit ihr diesem Troll gebt, desto mehr Schwachsinn wird er ablassen und immer weiter versuchen uns seine Meinung aufzuzwängen


----------



## fredfreak (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde man bei GW auch so vieles machen können, dann würde garantiert WoW nie die 8 Millionengrenze sprengen



stimmt..wäre GW so wie WOW, nur ohne monatliche Kosten und mit ner besseren Grafik würden viel mehr GW als WOW spielen....


----------



## Low-Ki (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				fredfreak am 19.05.2007 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 19:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blöd nur das es dann was kosten würde


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Low-Ki am 19.05.2007 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Bla Blaq Grafik ungleich Spielspass. Was meinst du wohl warum Diablo 2 heute noch jedwedem Nachfolger überlegen ist. Bestimmt nicht wegen der superaktuellen Grafik. Wann trennen sich gewisse Spieler endlich mal davon ein Spiel zu allererst nach der Grafik zu beurteilen???
> 
> Spielspass ensteht aus den Möglichkeiten die mir ein Spiel bietet und da ist Grafik nun mal eher zweitrangig.



Soso das heißt, bei dir ist es also egal ob deine freundin nen gesicht wie nen hässlichen affen hat obwohl sie so ein geiles verhalten und so geile eigenschaften hat? Du würdest also sie heiraten, na viele freude eier kuchen. Irgendwo muss auch das äußere Aussehen stimmen. Also wäre demnach die Liebe ja einfach nur: Achte auf die Eigenschaften deiner Freundin und auf ihre Aussehn kannst du gut verzichten. Und wenn Ihr Aussehen dir nicht gefällt dann liebst du sie auch. Ahhhjaaa. 
Und genauso ist das mit den Spielen, ach das Spiel mag ja so toll sein wie bei WoW, aber was nützt es mir, wenn ich bei WoW nen Troll sehe der mir überhaupt nicht gefällt, soll ich etwas das Spiel dann auhc spielen und den hässlichen Troll sehen? Kann ja dann gleich mein Monitor ausschalten und dann spielen.

Diablo ist garantier nicht heutzutage jeden Nachfolger überlegen. Diablo ist erstens veraltet, zweitens Spielen es höchstens nur noch Engländer, und drittens, WoW und Gw haben die Spieler von D2 zu sich rüber gezogen. Und wenn man D2 betrachtet dann sieht man auch nicht mehr so viele Spieler im Battlenet. Damals waren die geöffneten Spieler randvoll heutzutage sieht man nur noch höchstens 3 bis 4 Spieler.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 19.05.2007 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Low-Ki am 19.05.2007 19:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Troll bist du, weil du nicht in der Lage bist etwas Sinnvolles zu schreiben, sondern denkst mit den Post den du gemacht hast hast du was erreicht, dabei hast du nicht mal Standpunkte, die du vertreten kannst. Und lieber nen Troll sein als nen Dicker Oger mit Doppelköpfen.


----------



## Low-Ki (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Low-Ki am 19.05.2007 19:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sehe schon hinter deinem Oberflächlichen ignoranten besserwisserischen Gehabe verbirgt sich ihn Wahrheit nur ein verkannter Spielekritiker 
 

Wie konnte ich es mir nur anmaßen dir wiedersprechen zu wollen. Vor deinem geballten Fachwissen muss sich sogar ein Chuck Norris erfurchtsvoll verneigen. In diesem Sinne Go away and have a life


----------



## KONNAITN (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Night_Wolf_2100 am 19.05.2007 19:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Fumchen! Wenn dir nichts vernünftiges zum Thema Starcraft 2 einfällt,  lass es. Mach von mir aus einen eigenen Thread über tolle Grafik und Weisheiten über Frauen mit Affengesichtern auf, aber hier geht's um SC 2. Und dass dir das nicht gefällt hat inzwischen wirklich jeder mitbekommen.


----------



## ananas45 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Worrel am 19.05.2007 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ti1t am 19.05.2007 16:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und der cousin von Rudolf (*R*arely an *u*gly *d*oes *o*ffend *l*ike *f*umchen )

hiermit schlage ich diesem Thread zum Thread des Jahres vor, allein schon wegen diesem Fumchen


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Low-Ki am 19.05.2007 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rolf Chuk Norris wer ist das? Kann man den essen? Ich schlag vor Bruce Lee verneigt sich sogar vor mir. Besser nen Spielkritiker zu sein als nen erbarmloser Mitläufer der nur dann klatsch wenn die Mehrheit klatsch.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				KONNAITN am 19.05.2007 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön für dich dann halt doch selber die Finger still, aber anstatt zum Spiel selber Stellung zu nehmen, greifst du ja andere direkt an. Also sehr erbärmlich muss ich sagen, wenn man selber nicht mal die Stand der Dinge von anderen mit seiner eigenen Meinung dagegen halten kann sondern einen direkt angreift.

Ey noch kein Thread habe ich in meine Favoliste gespeichert. Der hier ist echt einer Speicherung sehr Wert.


----------



## ananas45 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Soso das heißt, bei dir ist es also egal ob deine freundin nen gesicht wie nen hässlichen affen hat obwohl sie so ein geiles verhalten und so geile eigenschaften hat? Du würdest also sie heiraten, na viele freude eier kuchen. Irgendwo muss auch das äußere Aussehen stimmen. Also wäre demnach die Liebe ja einfach nur: Achte auf die Eigenschaften deiner Freundin und auf ihre Aussehn kannst du gut verzichten. Und wenn Ihr Aussehen dir nicht gefällt dann liebst du sie auch. Ahhhjaaa.
> Und genauso ist das mit den Spielen, ach das Spiel mag ja so toll sein wie bei WoW, aber was nützt es mir, wenn ich bei WoW nen Troll sehe der mir überhaupt nicht gefällt, soll ich etwas das Spiel dann auhc spielen und den hässlichen Troll sehen? Kann ja dann gleich mein Monitor ausschalten und dann spielen.



Die Grafik ist nur der Mittel zu Zweck. Eine *passende*, aber nicht unbedingt realitätsnahe Grafik soll dem Spiel eine passende Stimmung geben und gut inszene setzen. Natürlich ist eine gute Grafik auch wichtig. Aber hier die SC2 Grafik mit etwa Company of Heroes zu vergleichen wäre unsinn, denn SC2 ist keine Simulation, sondern (auch) ein Fantasyspiel. Genau deshalb hatte Blizzard nie eine gute Grafikengine nötig. Dass die SC2-Grafik bestätige ich ja auch, und du bist bestimmt nicht der einzige dem das auffällt, und du brauchst hier auch nicht wie ein Freak das ein nach dem anderen Male inkl. Anflechtungen in die Gegend schmeißen, die deine Beiträge derart lächerlich machen.

mfg
Ice


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				ananas45 am 19.05.2007 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön für euch, aber anscheinend begreifen ja nicht dass was ich hier mindestens schon 1000 xxxxx mal schreibe. Ihr mit euren Quellen angaben macht euch doch selber lächerlich also bitte fasst euch selbst an die Nase bevor ihr andere urteilt. Nur weil die anderen zu Feige sind, um deren Meinung zu äußern kann ich auch nichts für und wer damit nicht leben kann nicht mein Problem. Ich finde du machst dich selber zum Clown mit dein ohh der Thread des Jahres mit Rolf. Du machst dich genauso selbst lächerlich also belehre nicht, ohne selbst den gleichen fehler zu machen.


----------



## Squallchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Also ich habe mir mal die Seiten in Ruhe durchgelesen und finde nun, dass ihr mal Fumchen in Ruhe lassen sollt. Er Argumentiert wenigstens auch zum Thema, während viele hier nur rum albern über sein "Rolf".
Wenn er etwas zu SC2 schreibtdass ihn die Grafik nicht passt, dann fangen hier einige an ihn zu kritisieren. Was soll das ganze überhaupt ? Ihr habt eure Meinung und er seine Meinung und wenn ihr ihn ständig mit der Grafik angreift und das nicht nur einer, sondern von mehreren, dann kann ich ihn verstehen, dass er öfters mal was zum Spiel mit der Grafik schreibt. Und er hat schon Recht, die Grafik ist auf gut Deutsch gesagt total für den letzten Dreck. Selbst Spellforce 2 hat eine bessere Grafik.


----------



## Boesor (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Squallchen am 19.05.2007 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe mir mal die Seiten in Ruhe durchgelesen und finde nun, dass ihr mal Fumchen in Ruhe lassen sollt. Er Argumentiert wenigstens auch zum Thema, während viele hier nur rum albern über sein "Rolf".
> Wenn er etwas zu SC2 schreibtdass ihn die Grafik nicht passt, dann fangen hier einige an ihn zu kritisieren. Was soll das ganze überhaupt ? Ihr habt eure Meinung und er seine Meinung und wenn ihr ihn ständig mit der Grafik angreift und das nicht nur einer, sondern von mehreren, dann kann ich ihn verstehen, dass er öfters mal was zum Spiel mit der Grafik schreibt. Und er hat schon Recht, die Grafik ist auf gut Deutsch gesagt total für den letzten Dreck. Selbst Spellforce 2 hat eine bessere Grafik.



ich würde sagen wir lassen ihn in Ruhe....und er uns.
Sicherlich ist die Grafik nicht der Hit, aber das behauptet wohl auch niemand.
Allerdings kann man daraus kaum den Schluss ableiten das ganze Spiel wäre Mist.
Und genauch das tut Fumchen (und zwar ohne Widerspruch zu dulden, was nicht gerade sehr offen ist)


----------



## Caracalla (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Sorry, hab mir jetzt nicht alle Comments durchgelesen und weiß deshalb nicht, ob das Thema schon mal vorkam, aber kann es wirklich sein, dass das Veröffentlichungsdatum der 20 Nov 2007 ist? Auf einer der verlinkten Seiten zum Gameplay-Video stehts rechts neben dem Video:
http://www.gamevideos.com/video/id/11668

Seltsam wärs schon, wenn andere Seiten den Termin vor Blizzard selbst bekanntgeben       
Aber geil wärs


----------



## Fansoftware (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Also, wirklich der jenige der ein Computerspiel mit einem Menschen vergleicht,hängt vieleicht ein wenig zu viel vor dem Computer.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Caracalla am 19.05.2007 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> aber kann es wirklich sein, dass das Veröffentlichungsdatum der 20 Nov 2007 ist?



Ich selbst kann mir das eigentlich nicht vorstellen - Aber wer weiß das schon  
In meinen Augen wäre es wirkungsvoller das Spiel nächstes Jahr rauszubringen, sozusagen zum 10 Jährigen Jubiläum  

Vieleicht verschiebt es sich auch nocheinmal: Blizzard ist ja auch bekannt dafür es nicht so genau mit den Terminen zu nehmen  Aber warten wir einfach mal ab und lassen uns überraschen.


----------



## Squallchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Boesor am 19.05.2007 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Squallchen am 19.05.2007 21:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach, finde ich kann man sehr wohl daraus ein ganzes Spiel ableiten ob es Mist ist oder nicht. Das kann man bei Egoshooter sowohl auch bei Rollenspiele als auch bei Strategiespielen ersehen. Wenn du Crysis und Stalker vergleichst oder Fear und Stalker, dann tendiert man eindeutig mehr zu Crysis. Anhand der Grafik siehst du auch schon wie ein Spiel aufgebaut ist, wenn man sich keine Mühe gibt eine gute Engine zu benutzen, dann wird man in den Meisten Fällen auch kein Gutes Spiel herausbringen. Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich. Bei Starcraft 2 bin ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht sicher, was da für ein neues Gameplay erstellt werden soll.


----------



## Ti1t (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				ananas45 am 19.05.2007 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 19.05.2007 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vielleicht kennt er auch noch den ATOM-Ralf....  
...äh oder Rolf.....oder so


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fansoftware am 19.05.2007 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wirklich der jenige der ein Computerspiel mit einem Menschen vergleicht,hängt vieleicht ein wenig zu viel vor dem Computer.



Nicht alle haben so ein gutes schlaues Wissen und verstehen alles was man schreibt. Mit dem Beispiel kann man das gut erklären. Aber wenn du schlaumeier so ein geiler typ bist, dann erkläre es den anderen doch selbst. Aber selber zu feige ist um mal was dazu zu schreiben sondern noch andere direkt kritisieren.


----------



## Worrel (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Bash Bash, ich hab den Punkt mit Grafik als erster angesprochen ja. Also sei mal lieber ruhig, ...


Pff, Redeverbot können hier nur Sternenträger austeilen und da wirst du in näherer Zukunft wohl kein Kandidat für sein ...



> ... ein Spiel mit ner miesen Grafik [kann,] so sehr es auch nen tollen gameplay hat nicht viel erreichen. Es verdirbt einen die Laune. Wir leben im Jahre 2007 und die Entwicklung der Grafik sollte eine große Rolle spielen.


Hä ? Wieso sollte Grafik heute eine größere Rolle haben als vor 10 Jahren oder in 10 Jahren ?

Und nein, "schlechte" Grafik verdirbt mir nicht die Laune. Eher unstimmige Grafik. zB in Quake 4, wo mit allerlei Effekten realistische Darstellungen erzeugt werden sollen, aber die Augen der NPCs vollkommen unnatürlich wirken.
Dann lieber insgesamt weniger Realismus, dafür aber überall gleich viel.



> Und ihr mit euren 5 Minuten Video, im Video, ist die Grafik bestimmt noch mieser, als auf den screens.


Also das ist ja wohl kompletter Humbug. Wieso sollte die Grafik im Spiel schlechter sein ? Screenshots sind doch eine 1:1 Wiedergabe des Spielgeschehens. Und bei Blizzard hat man meines Wissens noch keine geschönten Screenshots unters Volk gebracht.



> Ich habe noch nicht mal das 5 Minuten video mir angeschaut, da mir die screens ausreichen.


Aha, und nur anhand der Screenshots hast du also dein umfassendes Wissen über den Spielablauf, die Missionen und Fähigkeiten der Einheiten aufgebaut ?



> Und nach 5 Jahren Entwicklung, bezweifle ich dass die die grafik erneuern werden. Die Grafik zum Spiel ist so gesehen schon bereits abgeschlossen,


Interessant. Arbeitest du bei Blizzard, daß du das weißt ?
Denn außer denen kann das keiner beurteilen, da noch nicht bekanntgegeben wurde, ob das Spiel diesen Herbst, 2008 oder erst 2010 rauskommt. Und erst mit dieser Information kann man auch nur ansatzweise schätzen, was und wie viel sich da noch ändern kann / wird.



> Und wenn ihr jetzt mit eure Quelle kommt, dann geht zu der Mineralwasser Quelle. Man braucht für sowas keine Quelle.


Gepriesen sei das allwissende Fumchen.



> Und zum Gameplay, hallo was denkt ihr was Blizzard noch großartig ändern wird?


Keine Ahnung, ich laß mich überraschen.



> Übrigens, stehe ich nicht auf Missionen, wenn dann Spiele ich Gefechte.


... aber sich darüber beschweren, daß der Spielablauf immer derselbe ist ...



> Auf diese Papalapap Missionen, wo man in den ersten 5 Lvl nicht mal alles bauen kann, ist einfach blöd.


Wenn man direkt zu Anfang alles bauen könnte, wäre es doch auch wieder zu langweilig, weil der Spielablauf immer derselbe wäre, oder ?



> ... es werden auch in Sc2 nicht mehr als 30 Gebäude geben. Geschweige davon, sind auch die 30 Gebäude auf die 3 Völker verteilt.


Schrieb ich das mit dem allwissend schon ?



> Ihr wollt es doch selber nicht wahr haben, dass Blizzard mit SC2 selbst probleme haben könnte, neue Spieler zu gewinnen.


Nein, es ist mir schlichtweg egal, ob sie neue Spieler gewinnen.
Es gibt genug SC 1 Fans, die sich SC2 unbesehen kaufen werden, daß man sich um ein leeres Battle net keine Sorgen machen muß; Hauptsache, das Spiel gefällt mir; wenn nicht, bleibt's halt im Regal.



> ... ein Spiel mit einer quasi uralten still grafik heraus zu bringen.


 geh mal zum Augenarzt, wenn du 640x800 Pixel in 256 Farben für die selbe Qualität hältst wie die SC2 Screenshots.



> Und zum Thema WOW: WoW hat eine scheiß Comic Grafik im vergleich zu GW.


Und GW spielt sich scheiße im Vergleich zu WoW.
Wer hat jetzt aufgrund dieser grpßartigen Argumente recht ?



> Weiterhin spielen nur viele WoW, weil man bei WoW vieles machen kann, wie Berufe erlernen, was man bei GW nicht machen kann. Würde man bei GW auch so vieles machen können, dann würde garantiert WoW  nie die 8 Millionengrenze sprengen.


Und hätte meine Großmutter Räder, dann bräuchte sie keine Busfahrkarte mehr.

In WoW kann man also verschiedenere Sachen unternehmen. Warum spielst du dann noch dieses langweilige GW, wo man immer dasselbe macht ?



> Das heißt wenn Starcarft2, in die Charts kommen möchte, ...


... dann muß es einfach _Starcraft 2 _heißen und Blizzard draufstehen.



> Man hat da keine anderen Möglichkieten außer nur Rohstoffe abbauen und diese dann in Gebäude umzusetzen. Eine Art unendliche Quest, oder Missionen wird es nicht geben.


Belauschst du Blizzard Firmentelefonate ?



> So da ist die Begründung und wer immer noch auf ne Quelle wartet, geht zur Hartz Mineralwasser Quelle.


Sieh an, du hast wohl gerade das Spiel _Teekesselchen_ kennengelernt. Prima.



> Achja Ich finds selber nur lustig, wie viele sich hier über das Rolf aufregen anstatt das über SC2.


Wer regt sich hier über Rolf oder Ralf auf ?
Und wieso sollte man sich über SC2 aufregen ?
Ich find's gut, daß es das Spiel geben wird und hoffe, daß Blizzard das nicht verbocken.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Worrel am 19.05.2007 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 19:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss sagen dumme antworten lese ich da nur draus. Wie die Frage warum ich GW spiele und kein WOW obwohl bei WOW man so viele machen kann. Sagt mal begreift ihr das langsam nicht mal, dass wenn ne scheiß grafik da ist das den spielspass auch beeinflusst? Ist das so schwer zu kapieren, wenn so ein hässliches vieh auf dem monitor zu sehen ist, dass das die spiellaune verdirbt? Ich frage mich wie oft ich das noch wiederholen muss bis es hier welche kapieren. langsam glaube ich hier steigen nur irgendwelche queer ein, sehen sich einige post an und bilden dann selber ihre meinung. oder man muss bei blizzard arbeiten um das zu erfahren, omg man muss doch nicht bei blizzard arbeiten. jeder mensch der nen gehirn und denken kann, sieht das jetzt schon. und dann immer angeblich wird was geändert oder kann geändert werden. na die werden nicht mehr viel ändern. nachher kommt wieder die frage von irgendeinen na arbeitst du bei blizzard oder woher willst du das wissen. wer die spiele verfolgt weiß dass nicht so viele änderungen kurz vor den release. und das spiel ist jetzt 5 jahre in entwicklung es dauert nicht mehr lange bis das draußen ist. großartig werden die nichts ändern. nur weil jetzt hier welche schreiben ach das spiel hat ne scheiß grafik denkt ihr die ändern alles? WK = Wohl Kaum.


----------



## Worrel (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Squallchen am 19.05.2007 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen [...]  Argumentiert wenigstens auch zum Thema, ...


Argumentiern kann man dieses _"Ich kenne das Spiel, es wird keine 30 Gebäude geben, es wird sich alles gleich spielen, die Geschichte ist Mist und ich weiß das ..."_ Geposte nun wirklich nicht nennen ...



> n meinen Augen wäre es wirkungsvoller das Spiel nächstes Jahr rauszubringen, sozusagen zum 10 Jährigen Jubiläum


_Starcraft _ist von 1997. _Broodwar _(das Addon) ist von 1998.

/klugscheißermodus


----------



## Squallchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Worrel am 19.05.2007 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Squallchen am 19.05.2007 21:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Langsam glaubt ich auch, dass ihr langsam Spinnt. Also Fumchen hat da schon in vielen Punkten recht. Ich glaube nur ihr werdet damit nicht klar, weil ihr solche SC2 sehnsüchtigen seid. Genauso wie Fumchen, das mit der Grafik erklärt hat, was einer Freundin betrifft kann ich auch nachvollziehen. Da hat er schon recht, was will man mit einer Freundin zusammenlegen, auch wenn die Eigenschaften von ihr übereinstimmen, obwohl man sie doch nicht betrachten kann. Da man einen auch nicht betrachten kann wird man einen auch nicht lieben. Also Fumchen hat vielleicht in einigen Punkten nicht recht, aber in den meisten Punkten hier hat er sehr wohl recht.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

@Fumchen

Ok, inzwischen habe ich kapiert:
Dir ist bei einem Spiel wichtig, dass es eine gute Grafik hat, sprich:
Gute Grafik = geiles Spiel, sobald die Grafikengine älter wird, wird das Spiel schlechter.

Ok, ist deine Meinung - In Ordnung, kann ich und denke auch die anderen mit leben 

Im Gleichen Atemzug solltest du es aber auch aktzeptieren, dass es Spieler gibt, denen die Grafik egal ist und Spiele nach dem Inhalt bewerten. Ich selbst kann mit den neumodischen Grafikdemos nicht viel Anfangen finde sie regelrecht langweilig - keine Seele und in meinen Augen langweilig - spiele daher immer wieder gerne so Spiele wie Deus Ex, System SHock, Starcraft, oder alte Lucas Arts Adventures. 

Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack, eine andere Sicht auf die Dinge, und das sollte man Aktzeptieren und nicht versuchen andern seine eigene Meinung aufzuzwängen 

Und genau das machst du derzeit, ob bewusst oder unbewusst, kann ich nicht sagen.

Ich selbst freue mich auf Starcraft 2 - gerade weil es nicht so sehr modernisiert wurde, aber wie schon gesagt, jeder hat einen andern Geschmack und eine ander Sichtweise.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Squallchen am 19.05.2007 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 19.05.2007 21:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach lass sie doch, die denken eh nur die sind was besseres und denken man kann nicht über ein Spiel urteilen ohne fakten. Eine Meinung über ein Spiel kann man sich schon durch screens bilden. Die wollen erst immer Urteilen wenn das Spiel auf dem Markt ist. Lass sie wenn sie nicht in der Lage sind anhand von Bilder zu urteilen ist es ja auch nicht mein problem. Alleine wenn man denen erklärt was Grafik betrifft verstehen die ja nicht mal. Was die nur können ist mit ihren Rolf, Rudolf, Atom Rolf usw.
Ich lasse die nun schreiben was sie wollen, nachher kaufen sie sich das spiel und heulen dann ohh man das spiel ist doch nicht so toll wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Worrel am 19.05.2007 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> > n meinen Augen wäre es wirkungsvoller das Spiel nächstes Jahr rauszubringen, sozusagen zum 10 Jährigen Jubiläum
> 
> 
> _Starcraft _ist von 1997. _Broodwar _(das Addon) ist von 1998.
> ...



Asche auf mein Haupt   
Ich weiß auch nicht, warum mir immer 1998 in den Sinn kommt


----------



## XIII13 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Squallchen am 19.05.2007 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 19.05.2007 21:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!  
Es leben die Vollidioten!

PS: Konnts mir bei einer derart wirren Argumentation nicht verkneifen, sorry...

edit: Immer diese Typen, die meinen dass alle anderen Spinnen...


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 19.05.2007 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> @Fumchen
> 
> Ok, inzwischen habe ich kapiert:
> Dir ist bei einem Spiel wichtig, dass es eine gute Grafik hat, sprich:
> ...



Super dann sage mir doch selber, wieso ist SC2 so gut.. Du selbst hast das Spiel doch selber noch nicht mal gespielt. Wenn ich mir so ansehe was ihr schreibt ach Spiel noch nicht draußen man kann noch nicht urteilen, hm wieso urteilt ihr dass das Spiel schon so gut ist?


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Super dann sage mir doch selber, wieso ist SC2 so gut.. Du selbst hast das Spiel doch selber noch nicht mal gespielt. Wenn ich mir so ansehe was ihr schreibt ach Spiel noch nicht draußen man kann noch nicht urteilen, hm wieso urteilt ihr dass das Spiel schon so gut ist?



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen *Auf etwas freuen* und *Gut Bewerten* 

Ich habe niergendwo gesagt, dass das Spiel gut wird, ich habe nur gesagt ich freue mich darauf, und dass das, was ich bisher gesehen habe, mir gefällt.


----------



## Squallchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				XIII13 am 19.05.2007 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Squallchen am 19.05.2007 22:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Vollidiot bist du selbst, weil du dich selbst zum Affen machst. Du kannst ja noch nicht mal die Meinung von Fumchen akzeptieren und machst dich zum volldeppen. Also glaube ich auch fest dran, daß du spinnst.


----------



## Kandinata (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Super dann sage mir doch selber, wieso ist SC2 so gut.. Du selbst hast das Spiel doch selber noch nicht mal gespielt. Wenn ich mir so ansehe was ihr schreibt ach Spiel noch nicht draußen man kann noch nicht urteilen, hm wieso urteilt ihr dass das Spiel schon so gut ist?



wir sagen nur das man das spiel nicht verteufeln kann weil man eben nur wenig bisher gesehen hat, und die gameplayvideos haben das gezeigt was wir bisher kennen:

STARCRAFT

wenn du etwas da hineininterpretierst, ist das nicht unsere schuld   

genauso sagen wir eben das uns die grafik wurst ist und wir ein spiel nicht danach bewerten, so einfach ist das  

aber mit KEINER silbe haben wir gesagt das das spiel super ist, wie auch da es, wie du richtig bemerkt hast noch nicht draußen ist und für uns nicht zu spielen war


----------



## Worrel (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss sagen dumme antworten lese ich da nur draus. Wie die Frage warum ich GW spiele und kein WOW obwohl bei WOW man so viele machen kann.


Entschuldige, daß ich dein Posting gelesen und darauf Bezug genommen habe - soll nicht wieder vorkommen.




Ok, einmal noch:  



> Sagt mal begreift ihr das langsam nicht mal, dass wenn ne scheiß grafik da ist das den spielspass auch beeinflusst? Ist das so schwer zu kapieren, wenn so ein hässliches vieh auf dem monitor zu sehen ist, dass das die spiellaune verdirbt? Ich frage mich wie oft ich das noch wiederholen muss bis es hier welche kapieren.


Ich glaub, ich muß dir mal was erklären:
Es gibt Menschen, die sind anders als du. Die finden andere Dinge gut und denen sind Sachen komplett egal, die dir wichtig sind.

Und deshalb kannst du dir hier die Finger wund tippen; wenn jemand der Hintergrundgeschichte eine größere Bedeutzung beimißt als der Grafik, dann _kannst_ du ihn nicht davon überzeugen, daß Spiel X mit besserer Grafik auch besser ist.



> jeder mensch der nen gehirn und denken kann, sieht das jetzt schon.


Aha. Jeder, der nicht deiner Meinung ist, ist also doof. Danke sehr.   



> ... kurz vor den release. und das spiel ist jetzt 5 jahre in entwicklung es dauert nicht mehr lange bis das draußen ist.


Ist das so ? wie lange wurde denn beispielsweise Warcraft 3 vor Release angekündigt ? Wie viel hat sich denn da noch geändert ?


Und ein kleiner Tip noch fürs weitere Leben: 
Klugscheißende Alleswisser sind unbeliebt - also werde keiner.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Worrel am 19.05.2007 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 21:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das denkst du nur weil andere nicht in der Lage sind klugscheiße zu sein, sind sie doch nur eifersüchtig.


----------



## Worrel (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Meinung über ein Spiel kann man sich schon durch screens bilden.


Wie bei Oblivion mit der wirklich guten Grafik, wo man erst beim Spielen mitkriegt, das einem das Gameplay dann doch nicht gefällt und die Übersetzungen unterirdisch sind, so daß das dann nach einer halben Stunde Spielzeit im Regal verstaubt ?


----------



## XIII13 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Squallchen am 19.05.2007 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 19.05.2007 22:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glaubs nur...
Übrigens, wieso glaubt ihr, dass ihr genau wisst, wie das Spiel wird?
Und das die Grafik bei SC1 und 2 gleich wird?
http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=601692
Das ist übrigens 3D...
Ich könnte noch ein menge schreiben, aber ich tu es nicht, was zwar nicht gut ist, aber ihr seid so davon überzeugt, dass Starcraft schlecht wird, dass ihr nicht mal offen für die simpelsten Argumente sind.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Kandinata am 19.05.2007 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 22:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein ihr schreibt ja nur das spiel ist ja voll gut oder man freut sich drauf. hm fraglich wenn man sich drauf freut, heißt es ja dass es gut sein muss denn wenn es scheiße ist freut mich sich nicht drauf. und wenn man sich drauf freut und es gut ist, dann muss man ja irgendwo angeblich eine quelle haben wo man sagen kann dass es gut ist, aber wenn man die quelle nennt die ja angeblich nur 5 min dauert dann heißt es ja wieder hm in den 5 min kann man noch nicht viel sagen. also am ende dreht ihr euch im kreis behauptet bzw. ihr freut euch das das spiel gut ist aber selber habt ihr keine ahnung wie das spiel in wirklichkeit ist und meint ich spekulieren.  das was ihr gesehn habt denkt ihr ist gut, wer sagt nicht dass das sich ändern kann das was ihr gesehen habt?


----------



## Boesor (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Squallchen am 19.05.2007 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach, finde ich kann man sehr wohl daraus ein ganzes Spiel ableiten ob es Mist ist oder nicht. Das kann man bei Egoshooter sowohl auch bei Rollenspiele als auch bei Strategiespielen ersehen. Wenn du Crysis und Stalker vergleichst oder Fear und Stalker, dann tendiert man eindeutig mehr zu Crysis. Anhand der Grafik siehst du auch schon wie ein Spiel aufgebaut ist, wenn man sich keine Mühe gibt eine gute Engine zu benutzen, dann wird man in den Meisten Fällen auch kein Gutes Spiel herausbringen. Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich. Bei Starcraft 2 bin ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht sicher, was da für ein neues Gameplay erstellt werden soll.



Wenn das einzige Kriterium für ein gelungenes Spiel die Grafik ist, ja, dann kann man das beurteilen.
Allerdings haben die wenigsten Spieler nur dieses Kriterium.
Warum wird von vielen noch Starcraft gespielt?
Warum Diablo 2? 
An der Grafik wirds kaum liegen.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> nein ihr schreibt ja nur das spiel ist ja voll gut oder man freut sich drauf. hm fraglich wenn man sich drauf freut, heißt es ja dass es gut sein muss denn wenn es scheiße ist freut mich sich nicht drauf. und wenn man sich drauf freut und es gut ist, dann muss man ja irgendwo angeblich eine quelle haben wo man sagen kann dass es gut ist, aber wenn man die quelle nennt die ja angeblich nur 5 min dauert dann heißt es ja wieder hm in den 5 min kann man noch nicht viel sagen. also am ende dreht ihr euch im kreis behauptet bzw. ihr freut euch das das spiel gut ist aber selber habt ihr keine ahnung wie das spiel in wirklichkeit ist und meint ich spekulieren.  das was ihr gesehn habt denkt ihr ist gut, wer sagt nicht dass das sich ändern kann das was ihr gesehen habt?



Du verstehst es nicht - Nochmal 
Wir freuen uns auf den Nachfolger eines Spieles das uns sehr gut gefallen hat. Ich weiß ja nicht was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist. 

Du freust dich doch sicherlich auch auf die Fortsetzung eines Filmes, wenn dir der erste Teil gefallen hat, oder sagst du dann auch: Der Film muss schlecht/gut sein, nur weil du ein paar Bilder davon gesehen hast?


----------



## XIII13 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 19.05.2007 22:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Niemand sagt, dass das Spiel auf jeden Fall der Hammer wird.
Es ist nur sehr wahrscheinlich, da Blizzard bis jetzt jedes mal Qualitätsarbeit geleistet hat. Und wenn es nun dem ersten Teil ähnelt...
Ihr allerdings redet das Spiel schlecht, obwohl ihr wahrscheinlich noch nie ein Strategiespiel gespielt habt...


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 19.05.2007 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 22:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun könnte ich auch sagen, hm wer Filme mit ein PC Spiel vergleicht hängt wohl zu sehr vor dem Pc. Du weiß es nur nicht, aber in der Regel sind bei den Filmen die nachkommenden Teile einfach bescheuert. Die werden immer verrückter und zur Story werden die beschissener. Bei den Spielen ist es auch in der regel so, der erste teil ist gut der 2te teil ist gerade mal noch gut und im 3ten teil wird alles kacke. Siehe WC = 1 teil gut nicht berauschen, 2 teil = sehr gut 3 teil = total mieserabel.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun könnte ich auch sagen, hm wer Filme mit ein PC Spiel vergleicht hängt wohl zu sehr vor dem Pc. Du weiß es nur nicht, aber in der Regel sind bei den Filmen die nachkommenden Teile einfach bescheuert. Die werden immer verrückter und zur Story werden die beschissener. Bei den Spielen ist es auch in der regel so, der erste teil ist gut der 2te teil ist gerade mal noch gut und im 3ten teil wird alles kacke. Siehe WC = 1 teil gut nicht berauschen, 2 teil = sehr gut 3 teil = total mieserabel.



Wenn du das so siehst Ok, das ist deine Meinung - Ich bin aber nicht dieser Meinung.

Heißt das jetzt ich bin in deinen Augen "bescheuert"/"unwissend" oder "kein echter Spieler", nur weil ich abwarte was am Schluß dabei herauskommt?


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				XIII13 am 19.05.2007 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 22:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein niemand sagt das, aber wenn man hier sagt das spiel ist schlecht, fangen die an zu schreiben nee das spiel ist der burner, das spiel ist so gut. hm und dabei heißt es niemand sagt das das spiel der hammer ist.
Naja bis jetzt, ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, woher willste nicht wissen dass sie diesmal versagen? 

Wahrscheinlich, komisch wenn ich Aoe2, EE2 oder C&C3 auf der Festplatte installiert haben, hm dann werde ich es wohl nur so installiert haben ohne es gespielt zu haben.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 19.05.2007 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 22:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab nie gesagt dass ihr dumm seid, ihr selber interpretiert das doch. ich habe von anfang an gesagt grafik scheiße, spielspass verrinngert sich dadurch, somit spiel wird scheiße sein. dann kommen nun aufeinmal soviele auf mich zu und meinen keine ahnung man müsste quellen und und und angeben und was weiß ich alles. man muss nicht immer alles beweisen, ein richter urteilt auch nur mit dem was er hat. er wartet auch nicht bis die beweise vollständig da sind und bis es so eindeutig ist bis er dann sagen kann gut oder schlecht.


----------



## Worrel (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön für dich leider kennst du ja die Story noch nicht, also woran willst du das urteilen, dass es so gut ist? oder woher wollt ihr das beurteilen ist doch angeblich noch nicht bekannt.


In welchem meiner Postings steht, daß SC2 gut ist ?
Ich spreche lediglich dir die Fähigkeit ab, so gut über die Inhalte des Spiels Bescheid zu wissen.



> > > jeder mensch der nen gehirn und denken kann, sieht das jetzt schon.
> >
> >
> > Aha. Jeder, der nicht deiner Meinung ist, ist also doof. Danke sehr.
> ...


Das ist lediglich der Umkehrschluß deiner Behauptung. Wenn du das nicht ausdrücken wolltest, solltest du dein Posting noch mal überdenken.



> Nur weils bei WC3 solange gedauert hat, muss nicht bei SC2 solange dauern.


Sicher. Es kann genauso gut kürzer dauern. oder länger. Und da es keiner weiß, kann auch keiner Aussagen über die Menge der Änderungen treffen.



> Das denkst du nur weil andere nicht in der Lage sind klugscheiße zu sein, sind sie doch nur eifersüchtig.


Nein, ich denke, daß es verdammt nervend ist, wenn der andere immer zu allem einen berichtigenden Kommentar abgeben muß.



> hm fraglich wenn man sich drauf freut, heißt es ja dass es gut sein muss


Nein. Es heißt, daß man eine Erwartung hat, die hoffentlich erfüllt wird.

Genauso kannst du dich auf ein bestimmtes Weihnachtsgeschenk freuen - trotzdem kannst du auch was ganz anderes bekommen.



> ... aber wenn man die quelle nennt die ja angeblich nur 5 min dauert dann heißt es ja wieder hm in den 5 min kann man noch nicht viel sagen.


... aber im Gegensatz zu dir sagen wir eben nicht "_Das Spiel wird der Oberknaller_" oä. eben weil es noch nicht fertig ist und wir zu wenig Infos haben.
Du hingegen behauptest steif und fest, das Spiel wäre scheiße, und das einzig und allein, weil dir die Grafik nicht zusagt.
Als persönliche Meinung ist das ja dein gutes Recht, aber du stellste das so dar, als wäre es eine allgemeingültige Wahrheit - und das ist es nicht.



> wer sagt nicht dass das sich ändern kann das was ihr gesehen habt?


Natürlich kann sich das noch ändern - sag ich doch die ganze Zeit.


Nun aber Husch husch ins Körbchen - sonst frißt Kerrigan euch alle auf.


----------



## Boesor (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ein richter urteilt auch nur mit dem was er hat. er wartet auch nicht bis die beweise vollständig da sind und bis es so eindeutig ist bis er dann sagen kann gut oder schlecht.



     
das wäre ja mal was!


----------



## BioHolic (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Ich verstehe nicht warum so ein Wind drum gemacht wird, ob es jetzt gut wird oder nicht. Ich glaube, dass Starcraft 2 ein gutes Spiel wird, da ich mich auf Blizzard verlassen kann, da es meiner Meinung nach fast immer gute Spiele und Nachfolger produziert hat. Ob es nun gut oder schlecht wird, sehen wir eh erst wenns raus ist. Also ist diese Diskussion dementsprechend sinnlos und nichtssagend.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab nie gesagt dass ihr dumm seid, ihr selber interpretiert das doch. ich habe von anfang an gesagt grafik scheiße, spielspass verrinngert sich dadurch, somit spiel wird scheiße sein. dann kommen nun aufeinmal soviele auf mich zu und meinen keine ahnung man müsste quellen und und und angeben und was weiß ich alles. man muss nicht immer alles beweisen, ein richter urteilt auch nur mit dem was er hat. er wartet auch nicht bis die beweise vollständig da sind und bis es so eindeutig ist bis er dann sagen kann gut oder schlecht.



Dazu kann ich dir folgendes Sagen:
Du sagst jetzt, dass wir von dir verlangen Quellen anzugeben - aber du verlangst doch das gleiche von uns schon die ganze Zeit  

Wie ich bereits vorne gesagt habe:
Wenn du einfach nur gesagt hättest, *dir* ist an einem Spiel die Grafik am wichtigsten, hätte niemand etwas gesagt, aber du hast die ganze Zeit nur gesagt:
Wenn ein Spiel eine miese Grafik hat ist es schlecht und umgekehrt.

Damit pauschalisierst du und gleichzeitig hat man das Gefühl du versuchst die anderen davon zu überzeugen, dass dies so ist. Und als dann die ersten dagegen rebeliert haben, hast du, anstatt dieses "Missverständnis" aufzulösen immer rabiater reagiert und hast angefangen zu beleidigen. 

Ich kann dir einfach nur empfehlen:
Stoppe diesen Irsinn einfach hier - Wir aktzeptieren, dass dir die Grafik das Wichtigste an einem Spiel ist und dich deshalb Starcraft 2 nicht interessiert, und du akzeptierst dass wir auf andere Werte achten und uns eben auf Starcraft 2 freuen.


----------



## Boesor (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 19.05.2007 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Stoppe diesen Irsinn einfach hier - Wir aktzeptieren, dass dir die Grafik das Wichtigste an einem Spiel ist und dich deshalb Starcraft 2 nicht interessiert, und du akzeptierst dass wir auf andere Werte achten und uns eben auf Starcraft 2 freuen.



womit (eigentlich) alles gesagt wäre.


----------



## Kandinata (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Boesor am 19.05.2007 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Night_Wolf_2100 am 19.05.2007 22:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/signed

mehr braucht man wirklich nicht dazu sagen, das ist das was (jeder auf seine art) auszudrücken versucht


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Gallor am 19.05.2007 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe nicht warum so ein Wind drum gemacht wird, ob es jetzt gut wird oder nicht. Ich glaube, dass Starcraft 2 ein gutes Spiel wird, da ich mich auf Blizzard verlassen kann, da es meiner Meinung nach fast immer gute Spiele und Nachfolger produziert hat. Ob es nun gut oder schlecht wird, sehen wir eh erst wenns raus ist. Also ist diese Diskussion dementsprechend sinnlos und nichtssagend.



Das muss du mir nicht sagen, ich habe von anfang an schon bis jetzt x mal gesagt das spiel hat ne scheiß grafik, und somit wird das auch nen scheiß spiel sein., aber dann kommen ja die ganzen leute und meinen ja dies und das und jenes. so dann habe ich begründet warum ich das spiel scheiße finde dann kamen die wieder an mit jenes dieses und da das noch nicht veröffentlich wurde. also sobald man was begründet kommt irgendeiner und gibt sein senf dazu. ich glaube ihr seid die jenigen die die meinung von anderen ändern wollt.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 19.05.2007 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 22:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja ich werde nicht solange den irsinn stoppen wenn man es nicht akzeptiert was ich schreibe. und das machen viele hier nicht und von daher ist mir das auch schnuppe.


----------



## einkaufswagen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> einkaufswagen am 19.05.2007 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öhm, hä?
Was auch immer Du mir damit zu sagen versuchst, ich gestehe, offensichtlich nicht über den nötigen Intellekt zu verfügen um deine Aussage zu erfassen...

Du hingegen, so erscheint es mir jedenfalls, bist sogar in der Lage zu erkennen, wie ich damals D2 gespielt hab... und das, obwohl du weder mich kennst, noch (und das scheint mir ebenfalls so) D2...

Wie auch immer... Du solltest anstelle D2, GW oder SC2 zu zocken lieber daran arbeiten, geschriebenen Text von anderen Leuten richtig zu interpretieren (...zu deuten, was verstehen vorraussetzt...) und daran, selbst Texte zu verfassen, die auch so doofe Menschen wie ich verstehen...

Danke.


----------



## XIII13 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Night_Wolf_2100 am 19.05.2007 22:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du willst uns also doch von deiner Meinung überzeugen!
Übrigens: Die Argumentation schlechte Grafik = schlechtes Spiel ist eigentlich das dümmste was man schreiben kann. Und du spielst AoE 2?
Und du hast kein Video gesehen, also kennst du die Grafik nicht wirklich.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				einkaufswagen am 19.05.2007 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 15:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man merkt es, dass du ja noch nicht mal weiß was bei D2 WP's sind. Da steht es eindeutig, dass man nach ner Zeit kein Bock hat die Wegpunkte suchen zu gehen deshalb installiert man einfach MH und schon findet man den weg leichter. Aber gut dafür dass es Menschen wie dich gibt kann ich ja auch nichts für. Jaja ich weiß ja du bist nen D2 speziallist. Hast bestimmt bei LOD gefragt wo der Mönch aus Diablo 1 ist. So sehr kennst du dich ja auch mit D2 aus. >Gut zu wissen<. Interpretieren, lol sage ich nur. Ich glaube das solltest du lieber tun, da du ja nicht mal selber interpretieren konntest was eindeutig geschrieben war.


----------



## Worrel (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> tja ich werde nicht solange den irsinn stoppen wenn man es nicht akzeptiert was ich schreibe. und das machen viele hier nicht und von daher ist mir das auch schnuppe.


Wir akzeptieren, daß du SC2 schon jetzt wegen der Grafik scheiße findest.

Trotzdem freue ich mich (und andere sich auch) auf das Spiel.
Da kannst du bis zum Rentenantrag schreiben, da änderst du nix dran. 

Womit das Thema dann wohl hoffentlich langsam mal durch wäre.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				XIII13 am 19.05.2007 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 22:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö ich schreibe diejenigen nicht zurück die mir nicht schreiben ganz einfach. Oder schreibe ich jetzt etwa andere an? Wenn du mir jetzt nicht schreiben würdest würde ich dir jetzt nicht schreiben. Aber man sieht ja mal wieder du gibst dein Senf einfach dazu. Tja deine Meinung dass es ne scheiß Argumentation ist nicht meine und ich habe kein problem damit. LOL ich bin nicht sowie du der sich videos anschauen muss um urteilen zu müssen. Aoe 2 hattte damals auf den screens schon gute bildqualität. Und ich bereue es nicht Aoe 2 gekauft zu haben, Aoe 3 habe ich beispielsweise nicht, weil da die quali wieder gelitten hat. ich weiß auch gar nicht was du immer mit deinen videos hast, wenn du damit dich besser fühlst und urteilen kannst, dann mach das doch damit.


----------



## XIII13 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Worrel am 19.05.2007 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 22:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist nicht der erste der das schreibt. 

PS: So dämliche Kommentare habe seit einem wii-Basher auf 4players namens Da_Hustler nicht mehr gehört...


----------



## einkaufswagen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> einkaufswagen am 19.05.2007 22:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe 
Du bist ja vielleicht putzig 
Was Du alles aus nicht getroffenen Aussagen rausliest... ...sogar das ich D2 Spezialist bin. Toll *froi* Hoffentlich nehm ich dir jetzt nicht den Spaß, wenn ich dir sage das ich D2 nur ein paar mal mit den verschiedenen Klassen durgezockt hab und keinen Char höher als lvl 40 hatte?! Aber nein, damit verderb ich´s DIR doch nicht... schliesslich wusstes Du das ja schon laaaaaaaaaaange bevor ICH überhaupt auf der Welt war...
Weiter so! Leute wie dich braucht das Land! Fumchen for Kanzler!!!


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				XIII13 am 19.05.2007 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 19.05.2007 22:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja wenn ich nicht der erste bin, dann liege ich wohl nicht ganz falsch. danke für das kompliment, ich fühle mich geehrt. kann ja nix für dass du mit dämliche kommentare nicht umgehen kannst.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				einkaufswagen am 19.05.2007 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 22:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass du mich lieber als Kanzler haben willst als Adolf Hitler. Heißt ich bin besser dran. Sehe ich als Kompliment an. Tja nun verstehe ich auch weshalb du nicht mal weiß was WP's sind.


----------



## XIII13 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 19.05.2007 22:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber das AoE3 ne bessere grafik hat als aoe2 ist dir noch nicht aufgefallen...
Das erinnert mich an ein zitat:
_Streite dich nie mit einem dummen. Er zieht dich auf dein Niveau runter und schlägt dich mit Erfahrung._


----------



## Boesor (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Ich nehme an das man System Threads nicht dicht machen kann?
Falls doch wäre es vielleicht jetzt an der Zeit


----------



## einkaufswagen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass du mich lieber als Kanzler haben willst als Adolf Hitler. Heißt ich bin besser dran. Sehe ich als Kompliment an. Tja nun verstehe ich auch weshalb du nicht mal weiß was WP's sind.


 
*lol* die Zusammenhänge sind das Schärfste...
Muss toll sein in deiner Welt


----------



## XIII13 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				einkaufswagen am 19.05.2007 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 23:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde fast sagen, dass Fumchen sich nur angemeldet hat, um SC bashen.
Jetzt hat sein Leben einen Sinn... 

edit: Ich leg mich hin. War lustig.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				XIII13 am 19.05.2007 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 23:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg mag sein dass die grafik bei Aoe3 besser aber im vergleich zwischen Aoe2 und Aoe3 hat sich nicht viel verbessert. wann schneidst du das endlich? nur weil da mehr glätterung rein kommt ist das spiel nicht dann besser? man sollte schon grafiks vergleichen können, du vergleichst doch nur deine spiele nach den videos, ich nach den screens. und wenn du mit screens nicht umgehen kannst, dann unterlasse das einfach.
Was fürn spruch: 
Da kann man ja schon schreiben: XIII13 ist ein Tiger und so zerbrochen, kommt zu Fumchen angekrochen, Fumchen sagt ich habe nichts verbrochen,  kriegst aber dafür ein knochen.


----------



## TBrain (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Squallchen am 19.05.2007 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe mir mal die Seiten in Ruhe durchgelesen und finde nun, dass ihr mal Fumchen in Ruhe lassen sollt.



Hängt das damit zusammen, dass ihr _rein zufällig_ die selbe IP habt?  :-o 

Zweitnicks sind hier nicht gern gesehen, ganz besonders dann nicht wenn damit solch ein Unsinn getrieben wird


----------



## XIII13 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 19.05.2007 23:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da schreib ich doch glatt noch was!
Bist du zu dumm, um den unterschied zwischen 2D und 3D (also quasi Dreh-Optik) zu erkennen?
Und in Videos erkennt man mehr als in Screens.
So dumm muss man erstmal sein...
Und was ist glätterung?
Kantenglättung gibt es bei aoe2 nicht, weil man es auch nicht brauch (is ja 2d).

Normalerweise beleidige ich niemanden in einem Thread, aber so etwas...


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				TBrain am 19.05.2007 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Squallchen am 19.05.2007 21:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nee mein Kumpel hat sich auf sein Laptop sich schnell eben registriert.
Ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der kein Bock hat sich mit euch zu streiten.


----------



## XIII13 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 19.05.2007 23:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein unsichtbarer Freund? Schon klar  
Einbildung ist auch ne bildung.

PS: Gute Nacht.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				XIII13 am 19.05.2007 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 23:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg und dann so ne große fresse haben und andere nieder machen wollen aber selber keine ahnung haben und dann immer mit den scheiß videos ankommen. weiße was? geh und pack einfach deine sachen. langsam nervst du mich mit deinen direkten beleidigungen. wenn du meinst beleidigen zu müssen, das kann ich auch. und wenn du denkst du wärst king dingeling und kannst meine meinung nicht respektieren, dann geh einfach sterben und gut ist. dann hast du ruhe und ich hab meine ruhe. Langsam denke ich: Du bist eine beschissene Kuh, frisst ständig deinen halben Schuh,  Schuh ist dann zerrissen, du stinkst total beschissen, kein girl will dich nun heiraten oder kissen, das ist fumchens wissen.


----------



## omach (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Ein paar Anmerkung noch, bevor ich mich ein ein paar heiße CoH online Gefechte stürze:

1.) Fumchen komm mal ein wenig runter. Inzwichen ist es fast egal was du schreibst, du wirst nicht mehr viele überzeugen. Das liegt nicht an deinen Ansichten, die ich zum Teil auch teile sondern so unreifen Vergleichen wie hässlichen Mädchen und Videospielgrafiken. Den sexistisch pubertären Schuh kannste echt mal zu Hause lassen. 

2.) Es sollten mal wirklich alle die hier irgendwas sagen wollen mal wenigstens die Videos gesehen haben, in denen man wirklisch einen sehr guten Eindruck über das Spiel bekommt. Ja ich würde sogar sagen, der Eindruck ist präziser als bei typischen Spielankündigungen, wo man nur Teaser bekommt. Die Teile hier sind ja anscheinend wirklich von einer laufenden Demoversion.

3.) Dies spricht für ein bereits sehr sehr fortgeschrittenes Stadium der Spielentwicklung, für keine bahnbrechenden Ändrungen und auch für einen baldigen Release. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und das diesjährige (Vor-)Weihnachtsgeschäft vorhersehen. Scheint mir nicht unrealistisch.

4.) Die Pro-Fraktion sollte mal allmälich selber anfangen aufzuzählen, was sie aus dem Material herausziehen kann und wonach es für sie bisher aussieht und nicht nur auf uns der Gegenseite rumreiten, weil wir euch unsere Meinung zutragen und ihr keine Gegendarstellungen habt.
Denn es ist ja wohl für alle klar, dass man schon ziemlich weitreichende Schlüsse über das Gameplay ziehen kann. Mehr fast noch als bei z.B Crysis oder das neue UT, die schon seit ner Ewigkeit in der Presse sind, aber eben nur mit wenig aussagenden Screenshots. 

5.) Im übrigen glaube ich, dass Blizzard patentrechltiche Schwierigkeiten mit Games Workshop bekommt, fand ich damals schon, aber das wird immer extremer.


----------



## Kandinata (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> Omg und dann so ne große fresse haben und andere nieder machen wollen aber selber keine ahnung haben und dann immer mit den scheiß videos ankommen. weiße was? geh und pack einfach deine sachen. langsam nervst du mich mit deinen direkten beleidigungen. wenn du meinst beleidigen zu müssen, das kann ich auch. und wenn du denkst du wärst king dingeling und kannst meine meinung nicht respektieren, dann geh einfach sterben und gut ist. dann hast du ruhe und ich hab meine ruhe. Langsam denke ich: Du bist eine beschissene Kuh, frisst ständig deinen halben Schuh,  Schuh ist dann zerrissen, du stinkst total beschissen, kein girl will dich nun heiraten oder kissen, das ist fumchens wissen.



eieiei, du versuchst wirklich noch vor 24 uhr gesperrt zu werden, was  

ich meine, langsam ist wirklich genug...


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				XIII13 am 19.05.2007 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 23:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL unsichtbar, schon mal was von eine einzigen  IP durch Router gehört? Kann ja nix für wenn du keine Freunde hast die dich besuchen und mit nen Laptop ins I Net gehen. Armer Junge bist wohl nen Kellerkind deshalb, hast du auch immer was mit deinen videos und drehungen und 2d und 3d modus.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				omach am 19.05.2007 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Anmerkung noch, bevor ich mich ein ein paar heiße CoH online Gefechte stürze:
> 
> 1.) Fumchen komm mal ein wenig runter. Inzwichen ist es fast egal was du schreibst, du wirst nicht mehr viele überzeugen. Das liegt nicht an deinen Ansichten, die ich zum Teil auch teile sondern so unreifen Vergleichen wie hässlichen Mädchen und Videospielgrafiken. Den sexistisch pubertären Schuh kannste echt mal zu Hause lassen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Kandinata am 19.05.2007 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 23:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was erzählst du mir das, wenn mir so viele schreiben kann ich nix für.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

*Fumchen* fahr bitte mal einen Gang runter, so geht's ja nicht.

Mal was allgemeines: Wer Spiele nur wegen der Grafik spielt, der sollte sich wirklich mal Gedanken machen, ob er wirklich das richtige Hobby ausübt. Warum haben wir alle mal mit dem Spielen angefangen? Doch sicher nicht um uns an der Grafik zu ergötzen, sondern einfach weil wir Spass am spielen haben. Was bringt einem die tollste Grafik, wenn das Gameplay dann nur Fast-Food ist? Dann lieber ein Spiel bei dem die Grafik weniger gut ist, aber dafür mehr Zeit ins Gameplay gesteckt wurde.
Denn das ist das Wichtigste, dass wir Spass daran haben.


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Shadow_Man am 19.05.2007 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> *Fumchen* fahr bitte mal einen Gang runter, so geht's ja nicht.
> 
> Mal was allgemeines: Wer Spiele nur wegen der Grafik spielt, der sollte sich wirklich mal Gedanken machen, ob er wirklich das richtige Hobby ausübt. Warum haben wir alle mal mit dem Spielen angefangen? Doch sicher nicht um uns an der Grafik zu ergötzen, sondern einfach weil wir Spass am spielen haben. Was bringt einem die tollste Grafik, wenn das Gameplay dann nur Fast-Food ist? Dann lieber ein Spiel bei dem die Grafik weniger gut ist, aber dafür mehr Zeit ins Gameplay gesteckt wurde.
> Denn das ist das Wichtigste, dass wir Spass daran haben.



Ist deine Ansicht nicht meine Ansicht dein problem nicht mein problem. 

Ich frage mich noch wie oft ich das noch schreiben muss bis hier das überhaupt welche kapieren. Also man kann schon sagen hier ist echt Manipulation angesagt. Eine Meinung wird nicht respektiert sie wird ummanipuliert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist deine Ansicht nicht meine Ansicht dein problem nicht mein problem.
> 
> Ich frage mich noch wie oft ich das noch schreiben muss bis hier das überhaupt welche kapieren. Also man kann schon sagen hier ist echt Manipulation angesagt. Eine Meinung wird nicht respektiert sie wird ummanipuliert.



Natürlich kann hier jeder seine Meinung kund tun. Was Du aber machst hat mit diskutieren nichts mehr zu tun, sondern ich habe das Gefühl, du willst anderen deine Meinung aufdrängen bzw. akzeptierst andere Meinungen erst gar nicht und das finde ich nicht ok. Deine Posts gehen schon arg Richtung Flamerei. Denk mal darüber nach.


----------



## BioHolic (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Willst du uns nun damit sagen, dass ein Spiel eine gute Grafik haben muss und dir der Rest schnuppe ist?


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Shadow_Man am 19.05.2007 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 23:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL das sagt der richtige der hier gerade anfängt zu flammen. Wenn du nicht mal die erste Seite bis zur letzten durchgelesen hast kann ich ja nix für. Pech für leute die immer queereinsteigen. Ich find es immer wieder geil, sobald man im Forum so viel schreibt oder einer so viel Beiträge hat, dann hat der die Arschkarte. Hm komischeweise schreiben aber alle den einen an. Fraglich ist dann wieso man dann als flammer bezeichnet wird. desweiteren wiederhole ich jetzt zum xxxx mal : scheiß grafik > verlust des spielspass = scheiß game. nun kommst du an behauptest da mit dein hobby und sonst was das heißt du gehst auf mich doch ein nicht ich auf dich ??? und dann meinst du ich würde flammen oder meine meinung den anderen aufzuzwingen? hallo ich glaube das bist eher du.


----------



## Onkel-Cannabia (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Wo zum Teufel bin ich den hier gelandet??? 

Ignoriert doch einfach mal Fumchen und redet über Starcraft 2!?!?


----------



## Kandinata (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Onkel-Cannabia am 19.05.2007 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo zum Teufel bin ich den hier gelandet???
> 
> Ignoriert doch einfach mal Fumchen und redet über Starcraft 2!?!?



was starcraft 2 ???

verdammt, scheine auch seit 4 stunden im falschen thread zu sein    

wird wirklich zeit für "back to topic"


----------



## Blue_Ace (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumchen am 19.05.2007 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 19.05.2007 23:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



scheiß steuerung > scheiß gameplay > top Grafik = top Game   (mal andersrum formuliert)


----------



## BioHolic (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Blue_Ace am 19.05.2007 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumchen am 19.05.2007 23:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das ist meine Frage an ihn^^


----------



## Blue_Ace (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Kandinata am 19.05.2007 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel-Cannabia am 19.05.2007 23:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wurde schon vor 4 Stunden versucht, aber ohne Erfolg


----------



## Kandinata (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Blue_Ace am 19.05.2007 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 19.05.2007 23:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich weiß, wie ich andeutete bin ich seit dieser zeit live dabei... was für ein wahnsinn   

zwischenzeitlich sahs ja auch fast so aus als wäre es zuende gegangen... welcher irrtum


----------



## Ti1t (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Blue_Ace am 19.05.2007 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 19.05.2007 23:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, Schluss mit der Sozialarbeit...


----------



## Fumchen (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Gallor am 19.05.2007 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue_Ace am 19.05.2007 23:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ehrlich wenn das Gameplay schon scheiße ist, dann ist die Grafik auch scheiße. Denn wenn die Grafik schon scheiße ist dann ist das Game noch scheißer. Ich weiß gar nicht wo euer problem wieder ist. 
Ich fasse es nochmal für die mit der Langen Leitung:

Scheiß Grafik > Scheiß Spielspaß = Scheiß Game
Scheiß Spielsteuerung  > Scheißgameplay = Scheiß Grafik = Scheiß Spiel

Ein Spiel mit ner scheiß Steuerung hat in der regel auch ne Scheißgrafik.
Aber so oft kommt das nicht vor.


----------



## Blue_Ace (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



> Also ehrlich wenn das Gameplay schon scheiße ist, dann ist die Grafik auch scheiße. Denn wenn die Grafik schon scheiße ist dann ist das Game noch scheißer. Ich weiß gar nicht wo euer problem wieder ist.
> Ich fasse es nochmal für die mit der Langen Leitung:
> 
> Scheiß Grafik > Scheiß Spielspaß = Scheiß Game
> ...


[/quote]

Nö, das muss es nicht sein. Ich glaube du verstehts den zusammenhang nicht. Du schreibst das schlechte Grafik = schlechts Spiel ist. Ich schreibe das eine Gute Grafik noch lange kein gutes Spiel macht. 

Und was ich dich mal fragen will: Willst du uns nur am Hals herumführen? Du hast in diesen Thread deine ganzen 45 Beiträge gemacht. Ich glaub dir ist langweilig und willst mit deinem Gerede uns nur verarschen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Geht einfach nicht mehr auf Fumchen ein, hab ihn jetzt gesperrt.


----------



## Worrel (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Shadow_Man am 20.05.2007 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht einfach nicht mehr auf Fumchen ein, hab ihn jetzt gesperrt.


Dabei wollte ich ihm doch gerade noch ein Argument schreiben, welches ihn überzeugt hätte


----------



## Kandinata (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Worrel am 20.05.2007 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 20.05.2007 00:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und leider werden wir es nie erfahren   

so ich denke das war genug gespamme für die nächsten wochen und man kann nun WIRKLICH wieder back to topic gehen  

edit: btw, meine wette fast gewonnen... sagte er wird gegen 24 uhr gesperrt, war nah dran


----------



## BioHolic (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Shadow_Man am 20.05.2007 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht einfach nicht mehr auf Fumchen ein, hab ihn jetzt gesperrt.



Juchu Ruhe!!! Gehn wir wieder auf Starcraft 2 ein.


----------



## Blue_Ace (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Worrel am 20.05.2007 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 20.05.2007 00:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, das hättest du bestimmt nicht geschafft. Ist wahrscheinlich so ein User mit Zweitnick der aus langeweile alle verarscht. Gab ja schon mal so einen lustigeren Beitrag der es in die Hall of Fame schaffte.


----------



## Fumalein (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Blue_Ace am 20.05.2007 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 20.05.2007 00:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rolf da bin ich doch wieder, wie war das mit bannen kicken und anstoßen? Also wo waren wi stehn gebleiben? Achja das wars ja das spiel hat ne mist grafik und ist somit mist. hm als admin sperrer hast du ja nen schlechten grund eingegeben. also ich glaube ich lasse das mal über die beschwerde laufen dass hier angeblich meinung nicht respektiert werden. und meine meinung wurde glaube ich auch hier nicht respektiert nachdem ich geschrieben habe dass das spiel müll ist. das heißt das wird für dich noch konsequenzen haben. na los sperre doch wieder mein nick dann hab ich noch ein grund mehr.


----------



## Fumalein (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Kandinata am 20.05.2007 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 20.05.2007 00:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du hast nix gewonnen denn ich bin wieder da. und du spammst selber als verstoß gegen gleichheitsgrundsatz.


----------



## Boesor (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumalein am 20.05.2007 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich glaube ich lasse das mal über die beschwerde laufen dass hier angeblich meinung nicht respektiert werden. und meine meinung wurde glaube ich auch hier nicht respektiert nachdem ich geschrieben habe dass das spiel müll ist. das heißt das wird für dich noch konsequenzen haben. na los sperre doch wieder mein nick dann hab ich noch ein grund mehr.



Noch n Grund: Du selbst wirst auch nicht respektiert


----------



## elgurki (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

na toll ... wieder ein weiterer hype ... bin mal gespannt ob blizzard das spiel auch so toll 'balanced' wie wow -.-


----------



## Worrel (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumalein am 20.05.2007 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ... das heißt das wird für dich noch konsequenzen haben. ...


Rolf äh, Rofl ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BioHolic (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Worrel am 20.05.2007 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumalein am 20.05.2007 00:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hunde die bellen beißen nicht.


----------



## SeppiW (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				elgurki am 20.05.2007 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> na toll ... wieder ein weiterer hype ... bin mal gespannt ob blizzard das spiel auch so toll 'balanced' wie wow -.-


le
Klar müssen due es machen. Finde es auch scheiße das Cs nicht die Balance wie Battlefield hat. 

Und nun husch zurück in deine Höhle du Troll.


----------



## madace77 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

*Don't feed the trolls!*

Bitte lesen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Netzkultur)

Und in Zukunft bitte auf solche Leute nicht mehr eingehen. Der Thread und andere vernünftige Leser werden es euch danken.


----------



## oceano (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Fumalein am 20.05.2007 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue_Ace am 20.05.2007 00:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist dir der Spass jetzt etwa eine Anzeige wert?

Nach einem Urteil des Landgerichts München hast du dich soeben strafbar gemacht. Verstoss gegen das virtuelle Hausrecht für Forenbetreiber


----------



## XIII13 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				oceano am 20.05.2007 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Fumalein am 20.05.2007 00:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist wahrscheinlich sowieso nur ein Kind. Oder irgendwer, der nichts besseres zu tun hat und zu dem noch (seinen postings nach zu urteilen) nicht gerade der hellste ist.

Edit: Posted in a legendary Thread


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				XIII13 am 20.05.2007 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 20.05.2007 09:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leute lasst es an dieser Stelle gut sein - auch wenn er gesperrt ist, gebt ihr ihm damit immer noch genug Aufmerksamkeit  

Kommen wir lieber wieder zum eigentlich Thema, zu dem dieser Thread eigentlich gehört, nämlich *Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				omach am 19.05.2007 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> 2.) Es sollten mal wirklich alle die hier irgendwas sagen wollen mal wenigstens die Videos gesehen haben, in denen man wirklisch einen sehr guten Eindruck über das Spiel bekommt. Ja ich würde sogar sagen, der Eindruck ist präziser als bei typischen Spielankündigungen, wo man nur Teaser bekommt. Die Teile hier sind ja anscheinend wirklich von einer laufenden Demoversion.


Also anhand dieser Gameplayfetzen kann man wohl kaum ein Spiel beurteilen. Du bekommt einen sehr guten Eindruck über das Spiel, nur weil du dir schlecht aufgelöste Szenen anguckst, mit schlechtem Sound und man nicht einmal Menüpunkte und Spezialwaffen richtig identifizieren kann? Techtree? Verhalten der neuen Einheiten bezogen auf das alte Balancing? Kartendesign? Schlachtverhalten der Einheiten-KI? Verteilung der Rohstoffe? Ausnutzung des Terrains? Effektivität von stark gesicherten Basen? Tatsächliches Verhalten der Superwaffen? Man erkennt dort ganz genau nichts. Nur der optische Stil und die Funktionen einiger Einheiten sind zu erkennen (z.B. der gute alte Belagerungspanzer im Belagerungsmodus).


> 4.) Die Pro-Fraktion sollte mal allmälich selber anfangen aufzuzählen, was sie aus dem Material herausziehen kann und wonach es für sie bisher aussieht und nicht nur auf uns der Gegenseite rumreiten, weil wir euch unsere Meinung zutragen und ihr keine Gegendarstellungen habt.


Die "Pro-Fraktion" macht hier - bezogen auf die Kommentare die ich bisher gelesen habe - eigentlich nichts anderes, als sich nur darüber zu freuen, dass das Spiel überhaupt kommt. Warum soll man anhand dieser Bilder und kleinen Videos überhaupt etwas "aufzählen"? Ich bin froh, dass das Spiel kommt, und eine Demo oder eine Leihversion wird mir dann schon später zeigen, ob das Spiel was taugt. Warum soll ich, wie Du es machst, etwas vorverurteilen, was man als halbwegs objektiv denkender Mensch nicht vorverurteilen kann, weil die Grundlage fehlt? 

Einzig die "Contra-Fraktion" schießt hier mit regelmäßigen Vorverurteilungen des Spiels den Vogel ab, und stützt ihre fragile und fast schon unbedeutend lächerliche Argumentationsstruktur auf erstes Material, welches primär null Aussagekraft hat, und zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt gar nicht aufweißt, wie sich das Spiel tatsächlich spielt, wenn man selbst die Maus in der Hand hat. Ihr legt hier einfach eine verbissene Einstellung an den Tag. Frei nach dem Motto: "Das Spiel ist blöd, WEIL ICH ES meine"





> Denn es ist ja wohl für alle klar, dass man schon ziemlich weitreichende Schlüsse über das Gameplay ziehen kann. Mehr fast noch als bei z.B Crysis oder das neue UT, die schon seit ner Ewigkeit in der Presse sind, aber eben nur mit wenig aussagenden Screenshots.


Es ist für alle klar? Interessant und beruhigend zugleich, dass deine kritische Wertung des Materials allgemeingültig ist, und wir uns daher unbesorgt auf deine subjektive Sichtweise verlassen können. Dank deinen Ausführungen erkenne ich tatsächlich, wie relevant das Material ist, und ich eigentlich nicht mehr das Spiel zu spielen brauche, weil ich bereits anhand der Videos sehe, dass das Gameplay "unzeitgemäß" ist.

Regards, eX!


----------



## ananas45 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Man was hab ich gestern verpasst hier   rolf.. äh...  

so, jetzt sind wir alle ausgeschlafen, möge die Schlacht beginnen  

@sternie: sperr den bitte nich so schnell, ich will noch mein spaß mit den haben


----------



## Birdclemens (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Geb dir vollkommen Recht, bei Starcraft ging es noch nie um die Grafik, wieso sollte das Spiel denn sonst heute noch aktiv gespielt werden? Die Koreaner sind technikverrückt, trotztdem ist Starcraft ein Volkssport, bei Starcraft gehts eher ums Feeling, Taktieren, FunGames? und ums Balance, hoffe das verstehen alle Grafikfetischisten endlich Mal,    greetz

ps: Quellen, wieso Quellen?
pss:Zitat: (Original von Fumchen am 19.05.2007 11:42)
Und Quellen brauche man nicht. Ist ja lustig, dass man immer eine Quelle haben muss um etwas beweisen zu müssen.


----------



## Optimu5Prime (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

auf

http://www.gametrailers.com/gamepage.php?id=4868

gibt es nochmal alle videos von der präsentation mit einem relativ flotten stream/download.


----------



## Dreistein (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Blizzard wird mit der total fanatischen Lokalisierungspolitik aus den Space Marines per Google Übersetzung "Raum-Marinen" machen und denken, dass alle Europäer dann glücklich sind.

Von einer Firma, die sich keine kompetente Lokalisierungsabteilung leisten will, sondern inkompente Pfeifen wie Riknorak beschäftigt, erwarte ich kein hochklassiges Produkte mehr, sondern billige Massenware um die Leute von heute mit den Ideen von gestern abzuzocken.

Die wirklich guten Leute haben Blizzard schon lange verlassen. Ich werde von Blizzard nichts mehr kaufen.


----------



## Kandinata (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Dreistein am 20.05.2007 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Blizzard wird mit der total fanatischen Lokalisierungspolitik aus den Space Marines per Google Übersetzung "Raum-Marinen" machen und denken, dass alle Europäer dann glücklich sind.
> .



die hießen schon immer und in jeder sprache "space marines", das hat man damals von warhammer als eigenständigen begriff (der er auch ist) übernommen

selbst in der deutschen starcraft version hießen die dinger "space marines", also warum sollten sie es übersetzen


----------



## hibbicon (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Hab mir jetzt mal das ganze Gezetere mit *Fumchen*, *Squallchen* und  *Fumalein*.durchgelesen. Toll, wie man 9 große Seiten mir so einem inhaltlichen Mist füllen kann.

Doch zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Ich habe noch nie Starcraft gespielt, weiß aber, dass es inbesondere in Korea, aber auch bei vielen RTS-Veteranen  sehr beliebt ist.

Wieso, was lässt ein Starcraft von der mitreißenden Flut an Konkurrenzspielen oben auf schwimmen ?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Dreistein am 20.05.2007 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Blizzard wird mit der total fanatischen Lokalisierungspolitik aus den Space Marines per Google Übersetzung *"Raum-Marinen"* machen und denken, dass *alle Europäer dann glücklich sind*.


Ähm, Europa ist nicht mehr in deutscher Hand, schon seit einigen Jahrzehnten nicht mehr. Warum sollten also Franzosen, Holländer, Engländer, Polen und Co eine deutsche Übersetzung bekommen? Sry, aber der musste jetzt sein.   


> Von einer Firma, die sich keine kompetente Lokalisierungsabteilung leisten will, sondern inkompente Pfeifen wie Riknorak beschäftigt, erwarte ich kein hochklassiges Produkte mehr, sondern billige Massenware um die Leute von heute mit den Ideen von gestern abzuzocken.


Was gab es damals an den lokalisierten Fassungen von SC, dem SC-Add-On, WC3 und WC3:TFT auszusetzen? Das war doch alles auf angenehm hohen Niveau? Zur Lokalisation von WoW kann ich nichts sagen, allerdings habe ich noch nirgends kritische Stimmen vernommen, die sich über eine evtl. misslungene Übersetzung aufgeregt haben. 





> Die wirklich guten Leute haben Blizzard schon lange verlassen. Ich werde von Blizzard nichts mehr kaufen.


Und wieder frage ich mich tatsächlich, was denkende Menschen dazu verleiten kann, solche Kommentare zu posten, ohne jemals das finale Produkt gesehen / angespielt zu haben.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Birdclemens (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				hibbicon am 20.05.2007 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir jetzt mal das ganze Gezetere mit *Fumchen*, *Squallchen* und  *Fumalein*.durchgelesen. Toll, wie man 9 große Seiten mir so einem inhaltlichen Mist füllen kann.
> 
> Doch zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Ich habe noch nie Starcraft gespielt, weiß aber, dass es inbesondere in Korea, aber auch bei vielen RTS-Veteranen  sehr beliebt ist.
> 
> Wieso, was lässt ein Starcraft von der mitreißenden Flut an Konkurrenzspielen oben auf schwimmen ?



Es ist

1. Das Suchtprinzip (man will besser sein als andere)
2 Das Spiel hat sein eigenes Flair
3 Gute Story, aber mittlerweile veraltete Grafik (ahh Fumchen bash)
4. Es ist zu 100% eSport tauglich

greetz


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				hibbicon am 20.05.2007 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso, was lässt ein Starcraft von der mitreißenden Flut an Konkurrenzspielen oben auf schwimmen ?


Eine nahezu perfekte Balance der Einheiten der drei Völker. Alle Schlachten bauen auf dem Stein-Schere-Papier-Prinzip auf, und es gibt praktisch keine Einheit die sonderlich überpowered oder universell Erfolg versprechend einsetzbar ist. Hinzu kam die tolle Geschichte, die von (zur damaligen Zeit) tollen Renderseqeunzen erzählt wurde. Man hatte also richtig das Gefühl, tatsächlich im Spiel eine tragende Rolle zu spielen. Hinzu kam natürlich der gute und sehr intuitiv spielbare MP-Modus, der sowohl gegen Bots, als eben auch gegen Menschen Spaß gemacht hat. Eigentlich war StarCraft damals das Musterbeispiel für taktische Kämpfe mit vorzüglich ausbalancierten Einheiten. Etwas was mir eigentlich bis heute kein zweites Mal begegnet ist (mit Ausnahme von WC3). Alle anderen Strategiespiele, die ich bisher gespielt habe, konnten mich inhaltlich nicht so überzeugen. Bin zwar kein Hardcore-Fan dieses Genres, aber die Blizzard-Titel in diesem Sektor haben mich immer restlos überzeug. Ich hoffe daher, dass es bei SC2 auch nicht anders werden wird, und der Titel zumindest die Qualität des ersten Teils halten kann - denn die ist imho noch immer besser, als die von 90% der anderen RTS-Games.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Lordnikon27 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				DawnHellscream am 19.05.2007 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte an der Idee fest, dasss Blizzard SC2 aufn Markt geschoben hat, um den europäischen Markt diese Spielereihe wieder schmackhaft zu machen um später auf ein MMO zu legen



Steht zu vermuten, afaik wird SC1 in Korea etc. noch ohne Ende gezockt... weiß´jemand ob SC2 auch in Asien rauskommt?
Worrel: was für ein Flachwitz mir RALF


----------



## Blue_Ace (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 20.05.2007 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> DawnHellscream am 19.05.2007 16:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erst mal heißt es warten. Nach diesem Bericht von 4players

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispnews/PC-CDROM/Aktuelle_News/65384.html

konzentriert man sich bisher nur auf den Multiplayerpart. Die Kampagne gibts mehr oder weniger nur auf den Papier und sollte erst 12-24 Monate vor Release ins Spiel eingebunden werden. Bisher hat man noch nicht die Alpha-Phase erreicht!!

Das Blizzard SC2 erst auf den Markt schmeißt und dann ein MMO daraus zu machen halt ich für fast sicher. Release von Starcraft 2, meine Schätzung wäre etwa 4 - 5 Jahre nach Release von WoW


----------



## Zernichter (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Hmm da will man mal die alte PCGames Vollversion von StarCraft antesten, um einen Eindruck vom vorhin erwähnten Flair zu gewinnen und die Protoss auszuprobieren, und dann will das Teil einfach nicht starten... Naja egal, zurück zum Thema:

Den Teil des Spiels, den man bisher zu Gesicht bekommen hat, finde Ich gar nicht mal so schlecht. Grade die Grafik kommt mir persönlich zwar nicht wegweisend, aber immerhin ziemlich zweckmäßig vor. Sicher, so eine knallbunte, comic-hafte Darstellungsweise ist nicht jedermanns Sache, aber solange es zur Atmosphäre beiträgt... Für mich hat das ganze etwas zeitloses... oder so.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass das Ganze mehr wird als ein lahmer Aufguss des ersten Teils, obwohl das für Leute wie mich, die diesen verpasst haben, auch kein großartiger Schiffbruch wäre...
(Yarrrr...)


----------



## Worrel (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Kandinata am 20.05.2007 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> selbst in der deutschen starcraft version hießen die dinger "space marines", also warum sollten sie es übersetzen


Weil sie in WoW auch nicht davor zurückschrecken, das mittlerweile Jahrzehnte alte _Stormwind _in _Sturmwind_ umzubennen, die Schilder in _Ironforge_ nach _Eisenschmiede_ ändern, aus _Illidan Stormrage Illidan Sturmgrimm _und _ Jaina Proudmoore_ zu_ Jaina Prachtmeer _machen ...

Weitere lokalisierungstechnische Großtaten:
offizielle Lokalisierungsliste im WoW Forum


----------



## DarkForce11 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.05.2007 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Dreistein am 20.05.2007 12:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also das Beispiel mit den Raum-Marinen ist schon sehr treffend für die Lokalisierungspolitik Blizzards.

So wurden bei WOW sogar die Hauptstädte übersetzt.
Ironforge zu Eisenschmiede 
Undercity zu Unterstadt 
Thunderbluff zu Donnerfels.

In allen Büchern zu Warcraft werden Englische Namen benutzt, aber Blizz hat in WOW alles übersetzbare übersetzt, so das teilweise die Übersetzungen Athmosphäre-Killer wurden. 

Wenn sie genauso drastisch lokalisieren wie bei WOW steht uns wirklich die
Übersetzung Raum-Marienen bevor


----------



## omach (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Der Grund warum SC1 so populär ist ist schlicht der, dass es schon auf einem Pentium 2 läuft. Damit kann es im Grunde jeder auf der Welt spielen der irgendwie einen Rechner hat und das 10^x Leute mehr als solche die z.B. AoE3 oder gar das kommende UT(Genresprung) spielen können. So einfach ist das. Und natürlich der immernoch anhaltende Support, der beispiellos ist, aber halt auch auf Grund der riesigen Community durchaus berechtigt.

@ex: Lass doch mal büdde deiner Fantasie freien Lauf, wenn du nichts auf den ingame Videos erkennst und keine Schlüsse ziehen kannst, leugnest du selbst deine Spielerfahrung, die ich dir mal unterstelle. Also wirklich.


----------



## Worrel (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				omach am 20.05.2007 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grund warum SC1 so populär ist ist schlicht der, dass es schon auf einem Pentium 2 läuft. Damit kann es im Grunde jeder auf der Welt spielen der irgendwie einen Rechner hat und das 10^x Leute mehr als solche die z.B. AoE3 oder gar das kommende UT(Genresprung) spielen können. So einfach ist das.


Die spannenden Kampagne, Ausgewogenheit und dennoch starke Unterschiedlichkeit der drei Rassen hat natürlich nicht das Geringste damit zu tun ...


----------



## ThomToeter (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				omach am 20.05.2007 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grund warum SC1 so populär ist ist schlicht der, dass es schon auf einem Pentium 2 läuft. Damit kann es im Grunde jeder auf der Welt spielen der irgendwie einen Rechner hat und das 10^x Leute mehr als solche die z.B. AoE3 oder gar das kommende UT(Genresprung) spielen können. So einfach ist das. Und natürlich der immernoch anhaltende Support, der beispiellos ist, aber halt auch auf Grund der riesigen Community durchaus berechtigt.




Das ist der größte Bullshit den ich je gelesen hab... Wie viele 10 Jahre alte Spiele laufen denn auf einem Pentium 2 und sind NICHT populär??? 
Zum Glück muss ich deiner Logik nicht folgen können...


----------



## Dreistein (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Kandinata am 20.05.2007 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> selbst in der deutschen starcraft version hießen die dinger "space marines", also warum sollten sie es übersetzen



Ja, genau das ist die Frage. Warum wurden in WoW alle Eigennamen und Orte in schlechtes Deutsch übersetzt? Namen, die seit Warcraft 1 in english daherkamen.  Dazu kam bis heute keine sinnvolle Antwort aus der Lokalisierungsabteilung. Man beschränkt sich darauf ungeliebte Proteste zu löschen (7 Threads mit über 100 Seiten), die verärgerten Kunden zu sperren.

Dazu kommt noch, dass das Spiel, noch während man es gespielt hat, laufend umbenannt wurde. Stand man gestern noch in Stranglethorn, fand man sich am nächsten Tag im Schlingendorntal wieder. Alle NPCs haben jetzt andere Namen. In Gruppen weiß keiner mehr was der andere meint. In Webseiten findet man nichts mehr.

Warum, lautet die eigentliche Frage, warum sollte Blizzard bei Starcraft das nicht auch durchziehen? Ist doch die gleiche Firma, die den ungeliebten Mist bei WoW seit Monaten durchboxen und sich einen Dreck um die Meinung der Spieler scheren.

Warum sollte eine arrogante und inkompetente Firma wie Blizzard das plötzlich bei Starcraft wieder besser machen? Ich habe da meine Zweifel.


----------



## MagicmanOZ (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				SYSTEM am 19.05.2007 08:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Ei ei ei .. .was ist den das ? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLukhuDufaI&mode=related&search=

sieht so verdächtig nach nem diablo 3 trailer aus


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				MagicmanOZ am 21.05.2007 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> sieht so verdächtig nach nem diablo 3 trailer aus



Ich denke eher, das ist ein von Fans gebastelter Trailer 
Wenn es in diese Richtung etwas gäbe, glaube ich, hätte man das überall darüber lesen können


----------



## Worrel (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				ThomToeter am 20.05.2007 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> omach am 20.05.2007 21:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Afterlife, Loom, Eve, Lords of Magic, (Auf der Suche nach dem) Ultimate Mix, Shannara, KKND ... soll ich weiter machen ?

Vielleicht hast du ThomToeter irgendwie mißverstanden; was er wohl ausdrücken wollte:
Der Grund, warum Starcraft heute immer noch von so vielen Leuten gespielt wird und immer noch so bekannt ist, ist der, daß es selbst auf sehr leistungsschwachen Rechnern ohne Probleme läuft.

Und wie ich schon sinngemäß oben andeutete; wenn man "Der Grund" durch "Ein Grund" ersetzt, hat er absolut recht. 

Deine Behauptung hingegen erschließt sich mir überhaupt nicht: wieso soll ein Spiel denn automatisch eine große Kundschaft erreichen und überzeugen können, nur weil es auf einem Pentium 2 läuft - kann man auf denen keine schlechten Spiele programmieren ?


----------



## Worrel (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



> Ei ei ei .. .was ist den das ?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLukhuDufaI&mode=related&search=
> sieht so verdächtig nach nem diablo 3 trailer aus


Hmm:

1. Das Blizzard Logo sieht verdammt alt aus, wenn man mal vergleicht, wie das bei dem SC2 Cinematic aussieht ...
2. Bei einigen szenen habe ich ein Déjà vu; zB ein Kameraschwenk über ein Feld: Im Warcraft 3 Intro kommen nach dem Schnitt Orks mit ihren Belagerungsgeräten über den Hügel gestürmt. In einer anderen Szene sind einige Untote zu sehen. Von der Art der Präsentation dieser Szene würde sie eher zu einem WoW Cinematic passen, als zu Diablo 3.
3. Der Drache am Schluß: Das Spiel ist ein Spiel der DIABLO Reihe. Diablo ist kein Drache. Bei einem Trailer dieser Art würde garantiert mindestens einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde irgendwas von Diablo selbst zu sehen sein.
4. Die mittlere 3 im Logo scheint mir zu sehr hineingequetscht zu sein:
Sie ist dünner und hört weiter unten auf.
5. Der Rest des Schriftzuges sieht 1:1 aus wie der Diablo 2 Schriftzug. Keinerlei zusätzliche Spielerei wie zum Beispiel das naheliegendste: Animation des Feuers, so daß der Schriftzug wirklich "brennt".

=> Fake / Fantrailer


----------



## Actionhero2300 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Worrel am 21.05.2007 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ei ei ei .. .was ist den das ?
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLukhuDufaI&mode=related&search=
> > sieht so verdächtig nach nem diablo 3 trailer aus
> 
> ...


Das ist ein Trailer für World of Warcraft! Ist doch klar - "A World of ...". Außerdem lag der Trailer schon Warcrraft III bei.


----------



## MagicmanOZ (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Actionhero2300 am 21.05.2007 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 21.05.2007 10:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   schade.. wäre zu schön gewesen


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				omach am 20.05.2007 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> @ex: Lass doch mal büdde deiner Fantasie freien Lauf, wenn du nichts auf den ingame Videos erkennst und keine Schlüsse ziehen kannst, leugnest du selbst deine Spielerfahrung, die ich dir mal unterstelle. Also wirklich.


Mit zuviel Fantasie gehe ich nicht mehr an Neuankündigungen ran. Das Vorgehen schafft bei mir nur Erwartungshaltungen, die am Ende dann garantiert nicht erfüllt werden können. Ich sehe auf den Bildern und den ganzen Gameplayclips schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr oder weniger als pures StarCraft-Feeling, und eine optische Präsentation, die imho vorzüglich StarCraft in die Dreidimensionalität schieben konnte. Das Spiel sieht von oben tatsächlich so aus wie eben SC1 damals, nur wenn die Kamera schwenkt und sich dreht, dann hat man in meinen Augen eine eindeutig bessere Schlachtfeldatmosphäre - wenn auch nicht so überzeugend wie z.B. bei Ground Control. Ich kann beim besten Willen nichts in diese Szenen reininterpretieren, weil mir schlecht die Grundlage fehlt, das Gesehene anhand von eigenen Runden im Spiel zu belegen. Fantasie hieße hier unweigerlich Spekulation. Ich spekuliere zwar gerne, aber hier ist es mir noch zu früh. Einige Wochen vor dem Release wäre ich wahrscheinlich in einer anderen Verfassung.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Reuse (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Das Blizzard eine Fortsetzung von Starcraft macht war konnte man sich ja schon denken. U.a. weil ja sie ja gerade eben erst (auch schon 2 Jahre her) ein RPG, wenn auch massively multiplayer, herausgebracht haben.

Ich muß sagen mich hat das kleine bischen, was ich bis jetzt von Starcraft 2 gesehen habe vollends überzeugt. Man hat von der ersten Sekunde an das Gefühl: "Ja das IST Starcraft!"

Über die Grafik läßt sich ja streiten, aber Blizzard war auch NIE für herausragende Grafik bekannt. Schon Diablo II wär zum Zeitpunkt des Erscheinens nicht gerade ein Grafik-Knaller. Der Punkt in dem Blizzard glänzt, und wo sie sich auch einen guten Ruf erarbeitet haben, ist das alle ihre Spiele fast perfekt im Bezug auf Spielbarkeit und Balancing sind. Gerade deshalb kann man von Starcraft 2 viel erwarten, und Blizzard hat die Erwartungen der Spielergemeinde nur selten enttäuscht. 

Außerdem hat Blizzard bewiesen, dass sie, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Entwicklerschmieden, sehr wohl in der Lage sind hochklassige Fortsetzungen zu machen. Bis jetzt ist es ihnen immer gelungen das Spielgefühl des Vorgängers beizubehalten und dennoch mit einigen Neuerungen aufzupeppen.

Man kann Blizzard zwar vorwerfen, dass ihnen der Mut zur Innovation fehlt, aber in meiner Ansicht nach ist das nicht nur von Nachteil. Mir persönlich ist lieber, sie bringen ein exzellentes RTS-Spiel auf den Markt als einen mittelmäßigen First Person-Shooter.


----------



## TheChicky (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Auch in diesem Thread der Hinweis, dass das offizielle IngameVideo in 2 verschiedenen Auflösungen nunmehr auf der offiziellen StarCraft-Page erhältlich ist.

Und wie man angesichts solcher Sreenshots
http://files.eatpolys.com/sc2/starcraft-2-20070519000454013.jpg
von rückständiger Grafik sprechen kann ist mir etwas schleierhaft. Das sieht erste Sahne aus, und ist C&C3 imho deutlich überlegen. Es hat Stil und Klasse und die Einheiten sind hervorragend vom Untergrund zu unterscheiden, etwas, woran es C&C3 deutlich mangelt. Es hat unverwechselbare StarCraft Grafik und genau so muss es sein.


----------



## King-Len (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Das ist ganz klar STARCRAFT!!!!!! Die Einheiten auf den Screenshoots waren zum Teil aus dem ersten Teil. Grafisch kann es mit C&C 3 auf jeden Fall mithalten. KAUUUUUUUUUUUUUFFFFEEEEEEEEENNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Konrad1985 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

meine fresse. da schaut man ne weile lang nicht in diesen thread und da geht hier die post ab... hm. egal.

back to topic: ich wiederhol mich gerne: ich freue mich riesig auf das spiel. die grafik ist passend und zweckmäßig. das gameplay genial. die story einfach nur geil


----------



## Boesor (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Konrad1985 am 29.05.2007 23:44 schrieb:
			
		

> meine fresse. da schaut man ne weile lang nicht in diesen thread und da geht hier die post ab... hm. egal.
> 
> back to topic: ich wiederhol mich gerne: ich freue mich riesig auf das spiel. die grafik ist passend und zweckmäßig. das gameplay genial. die story einfach nur geil



Du kennst schon Gameplay und Story?


----------



## Konrad1985 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Boesor am 29.05.2007 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Konrad1985 am 29.05.2007 23:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. ich bezog es auf das alte starcraft


----------



## Boesor (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*



			
				Konrad1985 am 30.05.2007 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 29.05.2007 23:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, ich habe vor 5 min das alte Starcraft installiert, genau aus den von die genannten Gründen. 100% Zustimmung


----------



## Kulin (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Irgendwie kann ich mich an dem Hype so garnicht beteiligen. Ein paar neue Einheiten bzw. alte Einheiten mit neuen Waffen, ein paar kleine neue Features (einige einheiten können über klippen laufen) und neue Grafik. Und das wars dann? Ich hoffe nicht. Ich habe persönlich keinen Lust schon wieder son Aufguss des immer gleichen Spielprinzips zu zocken. 

Zudem gefällt mir die Grafik irgendwie nicht. Alles wird dominiert von Blau-Grau-Tönen und wirkt auf mich eher öde. Auch viele terranische Einheitenmodelle gefallen mir nicht wirklich. Sehen irgendwie aus wie ausm Legobaukasten. Auch die Effekte wirken nicht wirklich kernig. Das Geballer wirkt irgendwie lahm und die Atomexplosionen sind ja wohl ein witz, oder? 

Klar, hier gehts um Micromanagment und Multiplayerbalance. Aber ein bisschen mehr Mut hätte ich mir von Blizzard schon gewünscht. 

Naja, mal abwarten.


----------



## Warrior-86 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Blizzard: Starcraft 2 in Seoul angekündigt!*

Tja, ich habe vor 5 min das alte Starcraft installiert, genau aus den von die genannten Gründen. 100% Zustimmung [/quote]

Hab schon selbst dran gedacht mal wieder Starcraft zu spielen, doch ich hab es noch nicht desinstalliert


----------

